# Godzilla has some new Friends on my layout!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well today I found King Kong at the local Kay Bee toy liquidation store (about 5 min. from our house...Yeah I'm lucky that way). There is a button on the back that when pushed lets out a King Kong growl and he moves his arms. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Plan on making this button on the back a track side switch for easily making it work at a closer reach. Well lots of plans but, first I need to bubble wrap and then plaster the layout like a rocky Las Vegas Desert.

Godzilla has a new girlfriend and is also a Daddy now. 

Going to do more work on my layout and post pics as progress happens. Selling off my Eldon 1/32 slot cars to go all the way ho. Gotta plan this layout so King Kong and Godzilla can be moved around from time to time. My plans are to be able to change the scenery around to keep it more interesting. Track will be permanently place for easy cleaning.

Since the name Bobzilla has some how sprung up as my AKA, Godzilla will be the good guy and King Kong is the bad next door neighbor who lets his yard go and has cars parked in the street that leak oil. Ooooh yeah King Kong has bad breath also...yikes!!

My track layout theme is "Welcome to Las Vegas Godzilla" Well the US Army decided to get involved after Bill Hall called in the troops and all havoc is breaking loose in slot car land now.

If it isn't fun then don't do it, Bob


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice...
Having fun are we?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob, Yer a nut. Of course it takes one to know one, So I'm LMAO! 

How about a reed switch in the track that's wired to Kong. That way the cars will set him off as they pass by. You could wire in a momentary and an interupt at mission control for complete control of your monster monkey.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Looking for Mothra....*

As I remember from the movie, two tiny little pixies sang and Mothra came - that seems like the only thing missing. What would a slot car layout be without giant monsters? :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Bob, Yer a nut. Of course it takes one to know one, So I'm LMAO!
> 
> How about a reed switch in the track that's wired to Kong. That way the cars will set him off as they pass by. You could wire in a momentary and an interupt at mission control for complete control of your monster monkey.


Bill that is a Great idea. Man that will be cool for Kong To move and roar as you pass by. I will do it!

A guy at work always talks about that Mothra scene SplitPoster & I never get tired of hearing about it either. He is a musician of sorts and always remembers weird lyrics and stuff...

noddaz the fun is just beginning. Sure that King Kong will piss Godzilla off and they will have a WWF thing going on sooner or later.

A friend of ours is a computer wiz and is going to help me do some Videos and will link them here. That will be in the not so future though.

As progress is posted here any ideas you guys have will be considered. Hey I think it will be cool to put as much into this as possible and Bill has already provided an idea that is definitely going to be included!

Bob aka: Bobzilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey, how do the Marshalls marshall without getting attacked? Do they sign a waiver when you host races? :devil:

Man, I hope they don't break that track when they start throwing each other all over the place. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I use to use dungeons and dragons figures all over my slot car track. I like the monsters alot.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*bang, adeeeee bang, bang....BOOM!!!! yeah baby!*

Well we just lit some fireworks off with our friends and was thinking....What if a few fireworks were used in the movie? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......"Welcome to Las Vegas Godzilla" with a BANG!!!! Plaster is easily replaced and got a great deal on some bricks of 1" 1/2ers. Yeah Baby!!!

Can you say slot car cult movie. lol Wait that would be the Rocky Horror Slot Car Movie Picture Show. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAcr3axxyBY Here is a link to the movies Our Friend Lendog has been making. Set up: Todd and Tyler are a local Rock Radio show here in Omaha, Nebraska and surounding areas. They don't realy care what they say and are kinda crazy. They have other people in the studio also and are all represented as South Park characters. :wave: 

Seriously, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hopefully you can find a way to sneak a coupla wires into Kong. After somemore thought on the matter; do Kong's arms move in such a manner that you could time the reed activation so da big fella can give the old fore-arm shiver to passing cars? 

It'd be a great homefield advantage when your racin'. Even if the reed timing thing didnt work out, a momentary "Bob's losing this race" switch at your driver station would be a gas. 

So now I'm wondering about a "Vertibird" and Mothra melding/modeling. Maybe inverted and hangin from the ceiling so it doesnt have to fly proper but still spins convincingly/annoyingly around your layout. Make those overpriced green army men and the Vegas air-traffic controllers earn their keep!

Jeebus Bob yer a bad influence. Good thing we're not neighbors. LOL. Of course that goes for most all the gang here.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill: Am thinking that Kong's arms will be controlled from a switch mounted near my controller. Have been working on the layout today and have lots of other stuff to do as it is. Maybe at a later date I can go back and figure something out.

Well thought I would let you all in on what I am using for my sculpting stuff. Bubble wrap, masking tape and Sculptamold. Oooooh and am now building a huge retaining wall from broken up drop ceiling tiles....pics later on.

Well my hot glue gun is calling me. This track is going to run very smooth as no short cuts are being taken. Have been supporting my track with many pieces of wood that have been sanded down to the correct height and hot glued in place for a strong structural support system that will all be hidden under Desert rocks.

Picked up an old school war plane that flies on a fishing string from the ceiling to keep Kong busy. Not sure if there is enough room to fly it though. If it hits the wall...."Crash" then I will have to come up with an alternative plan (Bills flying Mothra). Better yet have both Mothra and a plane!

Will be posting pics of "The Wall" as soon as I get it glued up and in place.

Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Water tower top...what to use????*

Here is my picture of my future ho scale Water Tower...let the Star wars light saber jabs begin. lol

The bottom is a $1.00 Dollar General kids megaphone cut down. The shaft is half of my (free) shop vacs hard plastic nozzle. Now I am looking for a top. 

What should I use...very limited budget here. Well I could spend a little money but, hoping that some one will come up with a almost free around the house item to use. Just can't think of anything right off hand now.

I want this to be shaped like a circle on top but, with a bit of the middle taken out giving it an squashed Oval look....any ideas...please!










If some one comes up with an idea please state yours also!!!!! I Want to explore all the possibilities her. Kinda like 2 flood lights put together with out the long parts but, not glass...ouch, break...Nooooooooooooooooooo

Styroafoam is light and kinda what I am looking for. I would have to shape it and then fill in all those holes....how? Going to paint This all one color when done...it has to look nice! :wave: 

Thanks in advance, Bob

P.S. Will keep posting my progress of Godzilla land until it is done. Heck plan a video after it is done....you can't get rid of Godzilla land. It will just keep coming back....and back....and back......................................Forever!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about an old school childrens top? Not a dradel with a string, but the flying saucer lookin' one. ' Member Bob? They had a handle that you pushed on a couple of times to rev them up. Seems like I remember them in both tinplate and later plastic versions.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Bob! how about 2 icecream bucket lids? slit each one to the center and pull into a cone? tape them together or put a band of heavy paper between?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill and Joez....O.K. these are good ideas...maybe the top (childrens top) could be found at Goodwill? I can also check the bay for one....I do have money and want this to look just right. Will try to get picture of what this top needs to EXACTLY look like. 

Keep them coming, bob...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Bob, I was looking at the containers blank CDs/DVDs come in, like 25 or so. The base might be useful to work off of too. You would get a cylindrical tower, kind of like the old style Lionel train stuff.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> Hey Bob, I was looking at the containers blank CDs/DVDs come in, like 25 or so. The base might be useful to work off of too. You would get a cylindrical tower, kind of like the old style Lionel train stuff.


Thanks Split Poster for the input. Looking to make a modern day type Water tower rather than the older type like you are talking about. I have never seen a modern water tower before in ho scale. I am building the first one possibly in the whole entire planet....maybe? maybe not? It will be Sweet all painted up.

I work for a Heating and Air and Plumbing company. Today I was talking to a plumber and Bam IT came to me. Those big floats in your fresh water on your toilet!!

Will post pictures of this construction but, first gotta wait till I get the float.

Gotta think of what name to put on this and check out pictures of real ones to get a good idea of what the whole package should look like done.

bobzilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Edit: This is a fake turd...just saying.*

Well my Water Tower project is in the works...again. I started over and will post pics as the progress takes place.



















Oooooooh Godzilla...bad boy! Clean up in aisle 3 please...Hurry!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What!... no corn?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bob....*

It looks like you and godzilla split that large pie with extra cheese, half waffles, and half filet mignon & cornflakes we were talking about the other night after all!!!! :lol: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill do they make fake corn? lol

Nuther Dave I was getting hungry with all that food talk. Actualy Bill was talking about the diet that Robin has him on and I have been staying away from Potatoes ever since and trying to eat healthy food. It is really hard on my brain to think of eating healthy food that taste good....dang I miss french fries and greasy burgers....Aaaaaaaaaaaaah

More to come soon...water tower, other stuff....etc.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Corn fed America!*

Wallmart undoubtedly has little yellow beeds in their crafts aisle!
Perhaps yellow baker's sprinkles from your local grocer???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd5gWX19Oww&mode=related&search=


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

GREAT, a discussion on lizard sh*t on the platform, how long till were all banned for talking about this, LMAO.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sweet Godzilla videos...#2 is Blue Oyster Cults Godzilla song!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XW_GMA8UAU&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVKySmZ-nPk&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ_T7GnAmrE&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0ZNKh_8f58&mode=related&search=


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bob...

You are a freak.

Great videos though. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Water Tower is painted...now just need to finish design...*

Well today I painted up my Water Tower for my small track layout. Here is a link on Water Towers of Texas if anyone else is thinking of building one. 

http://www.pbase.com/xradiotx/water_towers_of_texas



















On my larger layout (not even started as I just took down all my 1/32 track down off of my 4 large painted tables in the basement) A more complex Water Tower will be built with a fancy paint job. 

Now I gotta decide what name and the such to put on my flat white Master Piece...Hmmmmm what to do, what to do....???

Post pics of it done....when it gets done.

Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Water tower's looking good.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It seems Godzilla gets around. He's always looming around somewhere behind the mountains on my track. Been a spectator for years!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> ....
> 
> Now I gotta decide what name and the such to put on my flat white Master Piece...Hmmmmm what to do, what to do....??? ....


How about Jack Daniels?

The beverage of choice for fire breathing monsters on the go!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Well today I painted up my Water Tower for my small track layout. Here is a link on Water Towers of Texas if anyone else is thinking of building one.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/xradiotx/water_towers_of_texas
> 
> ...


Best use of a hopper float I ever seen.lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Water Tower has changed again!!! Cool...yeppers it is!!*



cagee said:


> Water tower's looking good.


Thanks cagee but, I decided to decapitate it and go with the round look instead (see pics at bottom of page). The one with the toilet bulb in picture below just wasn't doing it for me. Now I got a drink base from Vegas (kinda free) and a $3.99 foam ball from the toy store for a low investment Water Tower. Cool!










Bill I thought about putting "BEER" on it in black letters but, that is just going to have to be another one of my Trailer stickers. Mooneyes Rule! It is funny you said Jack Daniels because I found that little Jack Daniels Plastic bottle (you know the ones you get on the airplanes) and put it in one of Godzilla hands just last week.

Slot V that track layout is Awesum! I see the little guy hiding out. Looks like you have plenty of parking. Very nice....very nice indeed.

This Monster land is just going to be my test track and then will build the Big One on my 4 tables....4 lanes and long straights with some turns and some more landscape....more landscape....ditto....ditto...this has been a childhood dream of mine for a long time to make a track that looks like you really are some place different. 42 year old kid here! :hat: 

The top on the Water Tower just wasn't working for me and when my Wife started laughing at it when I showed her.....oh dang! Tried to convince myself that it was good enough but, I must be true to myself....you guys would say it looks O.K. if it was made out of a Chunky soup can and some tapped on Popsicle sticks. lol

I also need to paint my Gaurd rails silver but, first thing is first. Time to build my tunnel and tie in my Mountain. Major construction here (bought a kit and gonna make it look weathered and stuff). Some of the highs and lows are going to change as I go. The Water Tower needs to go on the highest portion of the layout (it is staying were it is) and the Las Vegas sign (it lights up and blinks...yeah I know...Cool!) and my scratch built Casino (under sign)in the back ground is going to raise up soon with a mountain under it.  Going to do a Vegas Back drop on the Walls also.





















Yeah it kinda resembles a Golf Ball on a tee but, it's my Golf Ball and my tee. Did lots of research on Water Towers yesterday and they can look like anything as long as they hold water. This thing would cost Millions to make in real life and weigh Tons....yeah now you are impressed!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tsk, tsk. Where's the creature from the back lagoon? Conspicuously absent in your recent photo. Spotted one on the bay today and thought about your track. Perhaps a water hazard would be in order.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*good idea Bill...Creature from the black lagoon...Yes!*



Bill Hall said:


> Tsk, tsk. Where's the creature from the back lagoon? Conspicuously absent in your recent photo. Spotted one on the bay today and thought about your track. Perhaps a water hazard would be in order.


Good idea Bill. Right next to the High Voltage Tension Wires...Yeah! 

Going to the bay right now...Hmmm search Monsters....good idea...creature....good, good....Yes! 

This is my small layout...do I have room for a lagoon? lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait to get going on my platform now. I have a dozen or so Dungeons and Dragons monsters in the "scenery" box.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Tsk, tsk. Where's the creature from the back lagoon? Conspicuously absent in your recent photo. Spotted one on the bay today and thought about your track. Perhaps a water hazard would be in order.


Just use Hankster's old avatar pic,that thing scared the hell outta me!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*track lane colors are down now....yeah baby!*

I was inspired by Pat to get my lane colors down today. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2063268#post2063268 The phone was ringing off the hook, kids wanted candy, Wife wanted to eat....still got it done.




























I wonder if I have enough room for a Corn Flake factory some place?

Now to get some more land scape down, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is my base coat for what will all be a rocky layout when done.










Will bring my airbrush down and shadow it and dry brush when all the rock is layed. 

The slot car slash/ Monster Movie will come out when this thing gets finished with the help of my friend Len Dog.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Here is my base coat for what will all be a rocky layout when done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good so far!!! about the color lanes - wow!! looks like uni-paint markers do a good job!! i ll have to get some..

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This Huge Vegas Black and White is going to be one of my slot car layouts back drops. Right behind the Big Guys.....Thanks pay bay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220143613506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012

Got another back drop for Wall #2 but, will keep that secret for now...beep, beep!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool Bob!

See ya changed your Bay handle! LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Traffic light works!!!!! Yeah baby.....*



Bill Hall said:


> Very cool Bob!
> 
> See ya changed your Bay handle! LOL


Hey did you notice that the sign says Gambling Hall. hAH.























































Well a storm is rolling in so I gotta log off. Just wanted to show you all my stop light that I have been working on for the slot room. It is done!!! It was a mess when I found it at the Antique mall. I remade the light covers out of 22 ga. sheet metal and had to re-tap all the brass screws as they were in there for good until I came along. 

When I get some more money...going to get this thingy they make to get all the lights to work just like the real deal with Red long, yellow quick and then Green long again....yeah baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice restoration Bob!

Yellow looks like a fun color to paint with.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Nice restoration Bob!
> 
> Yellow looks like a fun color to paint with.


The kids had fun running around the basement tonight. They liked the light a lot! Have a smaller one that you buy in the store and it blinks. Our Son has that in his room now and guess what? Our Daughter wants one now also. They make me so proud.  

Fletcher loved the HW video that I found and posted some place in the slot forum. We played it over and over and over.....The stop light in the video that started the race was kinda what the kids were doing in the basement pretty much side by side but, nobody Blew Up..... They are all worn out & sound asleep now!

Scaf I love your Flakes video and see now it is your signature. Sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Green = GO. Yellow = GO FASTER.*

You can find aftermarket controllers for your traffic light. I installed one for a friend who "found" a traffic light for his garage. I can't remember what he paid for his but he found it in our area. Here is one I found after a lengthy search:

http://www.crowriver.com/tl/index.htm

-Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Slott V said:


> You can find aftermarket controllers for your traffic light. I installed one for a friend who "found" a traffic light for his garage. I can't remember what he paid for his but he found it in our area. Here is one I found after a lengthy search:
> 
> http://www.crowriver.com/tl/index.htm
> 
> -Scott


Thanks Slott V for the heads up. That is exactly what I had planned on doing. First gotta prioritize...slot cars #1 and this dohicky #2....it will take a while before all the cool slot car bodies have gone away and I can stop buying them all. 

I am broke sometimes and when there is money in my wallet...well it gets spent on slot cars rather than dohickys...some day that dohicky will be mine...some day!  


For now I just plug it in and look at all 3 pretty lights. Slots are #1 and there are a bunch of cool things on the market right now...$$$$$  
Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Las Vegas back drop for my slot layout installed*

Well Las Vegas is starting to come into the picture on my layout. The white detail on this black and white poster really POPS with a black light shining on it. Hard to show in pictures what this really looks like.

Now I need to get some black poster board to go around Vegas poster on my back wall to finish it off and maybe add some Vegas pics to the poster board to complete it. Going to raise my blinking (those little lights blink like it is going around in circles and the top changes from small to large star) Welcome to Las Vegas sign up. The white thing under the blinking sign was made out of a large register (I am a HVAC person) that was dug out of the dumpster at work. Will have some sort of clear red or other color plastic inside and lighted up to make one of my Casino buildings. What shall the name of my casino be? Bill gambling Hall? lol maybe























































Can you say "rope lights"? ooooh yeah! Pics suck so, will try this again after I get a little more done. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Lanes look great Bob!! :thumbsup: 

I also dig the Vegas thing. That's really cool!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Water Tower suggestions*

Bob sez:
I want this to be shaped like a circle on top but, with a bit of the middle taken out giving it an squashed Oval look....any ideas...please!
------------------

It's a tough shape, that flattened mushroom/flying-saucer water tank shape.

Try the dollar store, discount store, or thrift shop for a couple of plastic cereal bowls, mixing bowls, or storage bowls. 

If you have a buddy with a lathe, he might be able to turn the shape from wood for you.

If all else fails, there's the "pay money" option:

Walthers HO Modern Water Tower, appr 10" tall.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-HO-Walthers...ryZ19141QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Lionel Water Tower (size unknown, I'd guess 14 - 16 inches)
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONELVILLE-MOD...goryZ481QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

And for a bit more traditional look, perhaps more in keeping with Godzilla and Kong, the good old fun Marx Water Tower (about 14-1/2") with the red light and the lighted bubbling tube:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARX-WATER-TOWE...ryZ19147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If I recall correctly, these generally go for around fifteen bucks plus postage, unless they're in the box or something. You might wait for a beat-up one to surface for less.

If you don't mind the old-time "cylinder with a conical top" shape, just search WATER TOWER in eBay's TOYS & HOBBIES/MODEL RR., TRAINS category. Lots of them will pop up, some fairly cheap. You might luck out and get one whose red light isn't burned out.

Good luck.
-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Try the party section of WalMart or Party City or a Cake decorating shop If you look at it close it looks like a balloon. You can buy small ones for Cakes and look at some small kitchen funnels for the bottom.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, don't I feel like a doofus?
I read page 1 of the thread, and got intrigued with the idea of finding a way to do the modern water tower shape. Wrote the reply, and never noticed there was a page 2 and 3, where the problem had been solved and the discussion had moved on.
Sorry for the pointless post. (I'll get the hang of this one day.)
-- D


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No worries Dslot...*

A lot of us is old on here. We forget, get lost on occasion, fall asleep before we can page back the the beginning of the threads, etc. Never hurts to remind us!!! Now, what were we talking about? 

BTW: Bob ! ! .... You are cranking right along man nice job, but what no Mothra???? Yer thinking about lighting options and ya ain't even got no Mothra yet? That's the cart in front of the horse no?  nd

http://www.extremecollectables.com/godzillagamera.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It just keeps on keeping on. Project: Godzilla land*



tjd241 said:


> A lot of us is old on here. We forget, get lost on occasion, fall asleep before we can page back the the beginning of the threads, etc. Never hurts to remind us!!! Now, what were we talking about?
> 
> BTW: Bob ! ! .... You are cranking right along man nice job, but what no Mothra???? Yer thinking about lighting options and ya ain't even got no Mothra yet? That's the cart in front of the horse no?  nd
> 
> http://www.extremecollectables.com/godzillagamera.html


ND,

Man that is one sweet sight you linked...Godzilla toy shop! Yes Mothra is needed. Been buying lots of stuff lately (slot car stuff) and wallet just needs a break big time. Have lots of land scape stuff (slot landscape stuff) to do and also need to make my Corn Flakes AFX Semi Trailer as Godzilla loves them along with a Pepto Bismol trailer too. Monsters are so hard to take care of...the eat LOTS! LOL

Dslot,

Man it is all good. You were just trying to help out a fellow HT member. Now if you came on here and wanted to take a Dremel with a cutting wheel to my "COOL" water tower....well then that would be different now wouldn't it (don't try it)lol. 

Actually seeing all those tower models was cool and glad you posted them. I thought to myself that maybe someone made a modern water tower but, then just said, Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nobody does and started to ponder and build. Have you seen the Movie theater ho kit...now that is sweet! Anything is possible in ho land.

Welcome and just remember Hobby Talk is a fun place to be. :wave: We are all a bunch of slot car freaks just looking to see sweet slot car pics and read sweet slot car post. Nice people and fun times. I love HT!!! :woohoo: 

Roger,

Man I tried lots of stuff before figuring it out. Thanks for the suggestions!

ligier,

Thanks for the compliments on my lanes (HT inspired) and the Vegas theme just came to me after going there so many times and having a blast each and every time with family and friends. That is what life is all about to me...FUN!
Notice the capital letters in FUN. 

If you have a bad time in Vegas then you just brought more money than you could afford to loose with you.  Hey been broke in Vegas before but, still had a good time. Just got some money from the Wife. :thumbsup: Hey last time we went I got lucky and gave the Wife over a $100.00. and that could have bought some seriously cool slot cars. Life is short....don't piss off your Wife or kids, or Father-in-law, or Mother-in-law...etc. Definitely stay in good with your Wife's Sister (if they get along:mine does) as that is sure doomsville if you piss the Sis off. 

Thanks for all the feedback on this layout. I need to keep moving forwards because I do want to completely finish this and then just enjoy racing on it for a while. Will not rush or take sort cuts. I may not be the best layout builder but, gonna do the best that I can and that will be all that anyone can ask of themselves. 

High Tension wires....oooooh gotta do that! Hmmmm dry ice for effects???? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Now if you came on here and wanted to take a Dremel with a cutting wheel to my "COOL" water tower....well then that would be different now wouldn't it (don't try it)lol.


No such intention, I assure you.

Being a cheapskate, I just love coming up with ways to make hobby stuff out of free household junk and cheepo Dollar Store buys. I had seen the Walthers water tower a few weeks before, and was surprised, since it was the first "modern" style HO water tower I'd ever seen. But I knew it wasn't exactly what you were initially asking for. So I sat down and tried to think of a way to get that "flying saucer/mushroom" water tower shape (like one I grew up near).

When I finally discovered the HT pages I'd overlooked, I was really tickled by your water tower with the Moon eyes on it. But kinda embarrassed too, for writing a long post that turned out to be pointless.



bobhch said:


> Have you seen the Movie theater ho kit...now that is sweet! Anything is possible in ho land.


Yep, if you look hard enough, you can find just about anything in HO, especially if you've been in the hobby a while and can remember some of the out of print stuff.



bobhch said:


> Welcome and just remember Hobby Talk is a fun place to be. :wave:


Glad we got it straightened out. Sorry if you or anybody else got the wrong idea. The _last_ thing I wanted was to get started in a new forum by causing bad feeling. 

Looks like the Godzilla layout is going to be a real hoot to race on. :thumbsup: Keep on having fun. And showing us the pictures.

-- David


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Any updates Bob?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll second that!..*

What's going on in Zilla-Land..nd


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

You've got to rig up something for Godzira's opps I mean Godzilla's Fire Breath.
Now that would be sweet.

My bro's and myself always loved Godzilla movies, My oldest bro Has quite a few from Japan that are made with great detail.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> What's going on in Zilla-Land..nd


Well been busy painting, painting and more painting slot bodies....but, did get these High Voltage signs a few days ago at Dollar General.

I am far from even being close to done with Godzilla Land...I need to win the Lottery right away & quite my job!  :woohoo:  










Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ok Bob....*

What in Sam Hill is going on out at Las Zillas Raceway? Any updates to speak of?... Any more track work planned? Turfing, building, or terrified HO citizens fleeing the crush from GZ's size 900 lug soles?? nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> What in Sam Hill is going on out at Las Zillas Raceway? Any updates to speak of?... Any more track work planned? Turfing, building, or terrified HO citizens fleeing the crush from GZ's size 900 lug soles?? nd


Well ND...Let me tell you what happened today. Aaaaaaaaaah the light came crashing down on my layout. No Monsters are hurt and the track pieces came apart but, nothing looks to be broken. Even the bulbs in the light are fine.

I need to take hanging lights 101 all over again. Man glad nobody was racing when this happened....Whew! Now this time I am going to pay more attention to the supports on the light and make sure this never happens again.

Was upstairs earlier today doing tons of stuff when a loud crash, bang, boom was heard...nobody but, me was home and I just assumed it was some Christmas stuff that fell in storage from Gingers shuffling around and didn't even bother to go down stairs.

Well went out to mail some packages later on tonight at the local grocery store Mailing Center and pick up some Cigs. Upon arriving home and checking the mailbox (didn't check Saturday) I found my new toy (needs to be fixed) and went to work putting a decent chassis under it and some RRR wheels and tires. Wanted to run it and went into the slot room....Oooooh Man!  

Now I realize this needs to get fixed before Chat Wed. or you will all call me a slacker. LOL























































After fixing this mess will take some pictures of my new smaller 6 1/2" Monsters. Still waiting on smaller old school Godzilla....oh Dang! 

All I have to say is that seller messed up and shorted me one Old School Godzilla and he better make it right.......soon! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I will wait and try and work this out but, he told me sorry and would ship right out. Not happening yet....patience and Pushing will prevail hopefully if no Godzilla by the first half of this week.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well Monday I was able to spend some time with the hot glue gun, bubble wrap and masking tape. This is what it looked like yesterday.




























Now going to load up pics of what I got done today. Mixed up 5 batches of Sculptamold and layed it down. Bam! 


Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dunno how I missed the 12/09 earthquake post!

Jebus Bob what a bummer...but I guess "carp happens"...but it shouldnt go down like that to nice guys like you. 

My money is on a failure of Mothra's vacuum tube powered radar...made in Japan no doubt...sending him crashing into your lampage. I'd sue!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Dunno how I missed the 12/09 earthquake post!
> 
> Jebus Bob what a bummer...but I guess "carp happens"...but it shouldnt go down like that to nice guys like you.
> 
> My money is on a failure of Mothra's vacuum tube powered radar...made in Japan no doubt...sending him crashing into your lampage. I'd sue!


Sue! Ooooooh how much you think I could get? lol

Well I rebounded and put up Heavy Screw in type hooks in the ceiling joist now (the kind you hang bikes from). Just had some metal wierd things hammered in that were found in the garage before. They just worked there way out some how. Well an Elephant could hang from these hooks now.

Here is the progress made today on "Las Zilla Raceway". Love Christmas because it was all about what I wanted to do. Well did race Sizzlers with the kids alot today but, hey that was fun too.





































Still have a long ways to go but, it will be worth it when it's all done. Probably just enjoy it for a while and then start "The Big Tomy 4 Table - 4 Lane Track" in our basement! 

Four tables are already built and painted green (left over from my 1/32 Eldon layout) but, will need to take all the stuff off them that has been pilling up over the past months since track was taken down.

Ooooooooooooooooh Old Skool Godzilla showed up Monday! So here are some pics of my new 6 1/2" Monsters. Yeah that big Godzilla was sure cool but, was a lot easier to find all of the "Gang" in this smaller size. Don't worry I am keeping the large Godzilla...heck you can stuff a slot car in his mouth (that is way cool)

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Monsters Rock!*

After all the Sculptamold is down the detail work will be done and then the Monsters can move to there new home. Right now they are happy to just hang out on the Air Hockey table.














































Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Add-on to 1001 things to do before you die...Race With the monsters at Bobs....I always get a good chuckle when ya post "zilla Picks, the ole timer looks good amigo!


Dave


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*landscaping at Bob-zilla's*

Hey,

I want to know what is that special landscaping to the left and rear of the "Big Guy" with the slot-car appetite???


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! Told ya to put some corn in the mix Bob! Maybe some chewed up HO peoples or car parts too. A good monster diet should include lots of roughage! Then Gar would know what it is fer sure!

"Good thing we dont step in it!"  (borrowed from Cheech-n-Chong)


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the new pix Bob. I love Godzilla myself. One of my milder quirks according to my wife. Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wait till I put Mullets on all these guys....oh Yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well doing what I like to do the best. Have Fun! Bree and I raced for a bit and now back to work on my Pool Ball car.

Bree drove the pink Dash VW bus (just got it) but, Joez if you come to visit...I am sure she will let you tear it up on Las Zilla Speedway man.



















Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well now that my Monsters have been scaled down...something else needed to be made smaller also.

My first casting ever turned out to be a piece of cr_p. Bill I painted in a piece of corn for you and now this thing is Futured also.

Wanted to cast something easy the first time so this was it. This little project gave me a good idea of how much part A & part B to mix up in the future.












































Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bob,

In one of the first pics in this thread, there is a freeway sign. Where did you get that?

Edit: Ooops - didn't mean for this to be the first post after your kitty crap mold post. But speaking of that - I just don't know what to say.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Bob,
> 
> In one of the first pics in this thread, there is a freeway sign. Where did you get that?
> 
> Edit: Ooops - didn't mean for this to be the first post after your kitty crap mold post. But speaking of that - I just don't know what to say.


Scaf,

That sign is from a Tyco slot car truck set that was just given to me years ago.

Won't be waisting any more plastic on that crap anymore.....slot bodies and parts from here on out!

Need to get some 442 bodies fixed up and some other stuff done along with the up and coming Auction entries....then can go back and do some more work on my layout.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That sign....Tyco Trucking USA1*

I found this for you Scaf....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkFu6IKt4to&feature=related

If only AFX would have stayed in buisness....oh dang!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Added the Tomy Dual Power pack track and made a new 18 gauge bridge now. The controllers being close together now helps keep the kids from crossing over their control lines and lets me relax...just a little bit now and then while they are racing.










Painted a new 15" track up in yellow and white to go in the place of the old second track power pack dual lane set up and ready to rock n roll now baby!










Still tons more to do...tons...aaaaaaaaaaaaaah:wave:

Bob...zilla


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

This layout is very creative. What no Ultraman?

RW
http://www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I used a red wash paint over some Afx black brick track and then dry brushed flat red on. Using Tomy to AFX adapters to tie this in. I love the brick look road and now need to find some more brick track to put in some other spots also. 

If anyone has some broken (broken tabs only) or unbroken tab brick tracks they don't need I would be glad to trade or pay cash and shipping for them. I plan to solder the connections and also use those middle connectors for extra stay power so if they were broken I could use metal connectors, solder and then Goop underneath to make a good section of brick. I don't have any Aurora to AFX adapters so, the Aurora brick is not an option here for this low budget project. P.M. please and if no offers after a few weeks will just search the bay.

Did AFX make curved brick 9" track? If so I need to find that also.



















So I also have been messing around with pulling 3 pup trailers around my small layout recently. I have smoked a AFX Blazin Brakes chassis and a Tyco 442 chassis so far.

The Blazin Brakes just couldn't handle the pull and the Tyco was my fault as my 5th wheel was loose causing the mud flaps to rub on the rear tires...doh!

Tyco is my plan of action as it has the power to pull the load up my steep curvy upgrades with no problems. The Tyco Semi does have a clearance problem with the Pup behind it hitting the sleeper around curves though.

So I have made a Mutant truck that consist of a Tyco Semi body and chassis and gooped on a rear AFX semi 5th wheel to that on a donor body that was missing one anyways. Now I have clearance and no more mudflap problems. The gray goop (made from a AFX semi trailer) has been drying for 24 hrs now in its Poster Putty jig. Just going to let it sit for a few more days and then will post pics when it goes on the road.










I also just removed the chicane track as it would not allow 3 trailers to pass. Now just need to paint the lines on the new section to match the rest...well better get cracking....Thanks for stopping by, Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Bob!

I just saw the youtube link to the Tyco commercial with the freeway signs - thank you!

Nice job on the brick work track - looks good! I say fugetabout the yellow and white lane stripes, and go for a custom brick look for your whole layout!

I know...I know.... You just recently painted the lane stripes, and they do look good, and they are fun to paint - but once you get more landscaping done, I think you are going to want a different look to the plastic track.

_"Oh no, the stripes they have to go_
_Go, go Godzilla!"_

:wave:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent work on that brick section. Looks great!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Excellent work on that brick section. Looks great!


What he said! Looks terriffic.

I've always really liked the brick track. On one L&J track, years ago, I ran a section through a town, and used the brick for the city streets. I've been on the outlook for broken-tab AFX bricks myself, hoping to frankentrack it to Tomy connectors. When I was doing tests for my never-built (so far) Baja track, I tried to do a rough section by letting small blobs of white glue dry on the track, but it was too rough, and lifted the shoes off the rails; you really need to carve into the track surface, not build on top of it. 

I've wondered whether you could do brick or cobblestone mortar-line pattern artwork and take it, with a few pieces of track, to a trophy shop and have the laser engraver do the pattern. Might be a solution for your curved brick pieces. Otherwise it sounds like a job for a round burr bit in a motor tool on very slow speed, preferably using the router collar - and a _*lot *_of patience. - D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks great Bob!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Godzilla eats Dragon for Dinner...Mmmmmmmm*

Well I picked up a Gretna (Nebraska) Dragon cake at the recent School Carnival and we all chowed down. Mmmmmm it is good stuff man!!




























Bob...slice, slice...munch and chew...zilla


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO !!! Bob, you are too much.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lettem' Eat Cake*

It's eight fiddy nine in the cornfields of Nebraska. "Do you know where yer lizard is?"

LOL Bob, Cake has a pretty limited life expectency around here too...when I can score some.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bob,
LMAO!!!!! I didn't know Godzilla liked cake. Love the look of the brick roadway. I have some L&J Aurora brick track. Will that help??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> Bob,
> LMAO!!!!! I didn't know Godzilla liked cake. Love the look of the brick roadway. I have some L&J Aurora brick track. Will that help??


Thanks for the offer win but, I ended up getting a bunch of NOS brick track cheap and it came in AFX / Aurora boxes even!  I don't have time to detail out all the track now but, maybe when it snows I will do them up...oh dang it is Spring already.  Will just have to suffer and paint Phsssssh slot car bodies. Yes & yeah baby!  :woohoo:

NOTE: Gozilla will eat almost anything but, darn that cake was Good man! So much sugar...just the way I like it!


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Well I picked up a Gretna (Nebraska) Dragon cake at the recent School Carnival and we all chowed down. Mmmmmm it is good stuff man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ha ha ha...... Sorry couldnt resist...:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*dang no more cake....it was Buuuuurp...good!*

RC,

Yeah laugh now but, the sadness of it all is that the cake is all gone now. lol It was really, really good....Mmmmmmmm

Remember if you go to your kids (or your own :wave School Carnival make sure to buy a cake! You'll be glad you did! :hat:

Bob...miss that cake now...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if Godzilla went to Disney World...check it out!*

What if Godzilla went to Disney World...

This is another Godzilla themed track that is getting built in our basement for our son Fletcher. Monorail, Monsters and slot car track....yeah baby!










These tables (used to have a 1/32 Eldon 4 lane track here) are cluttered up with stuff right now. I am about to go downstairs and clear all this off. Ghost Rider Comic books that need to be bagged, buildings in boxes, High Tension Power Line ho kits, a bunch of 1/32 Eldon slot cars that need a new home, etc...










We recently went to Disney World In Florida and the kids had a blast. Well Fletcher can be kinda grouchy now and then so, I bought this track for him with the understanding that he gets to race it when he starts being less of a pain in the butt.










In comes Ed (sethndaddy) who starts trading HO Monsters back and forth with me and some are bigger than a decapitated ho head for a slot car should be. Fletcher gets these Monsters one a day "when he is good". After all the Monsters in his pile are in his possession the Monorail goes up. Well tonight was the night and now I got to deliver. 

Fletcher can't wait to see it up and running. I will post pics here of the build so, check back from time to time and you will see what a good 4 year old boy gets.

Ed I have thanked you many of a times but, one more time won't hurt. Thank you Ed. He takes these Monsters with him to daycare all the time...all of them! lol 

Bob...Lets go downstairs now Dad...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if Godzilla went to Disney World...Part II*

Hey Coach is 10 cents a lot of money in Canadian Currency?

Well Godzilla helped me clean 2 of the tables off and found this Canadian 10 cent piece. He chewed on it and then went to go play in the High Tension Wires for a while.










Oh yeah he also made a lil' Monster mess...dang it!



















Well the yard gets mowed first and then "BAM" the track starts going down!

Hope Fletcher is good or he will learn the ways of the Dark Side (lights out in the basement) real quick.

Bob...will send Coach the Canadian 10 cents...zilla


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob,

Did this photo just for you 










Cheers

Richard :devil:

P.S. Wish I had one of those monorail sets ...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bob you can find extra mono rail track on Fleabay- Build a monorail like KSR and then Godzilla can tear it down.

Man his grumpy sure is large compared to a monster of his size.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Man his grumpy sure is large compared to a monster of his size.


He had too much cake


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

:jest: :lol: :jest: :lol:

..somebody light a match! :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Monster slot pic Richard...LOL...GREAT PIC!

Slot V, Yeah they gots lots of accessories for this thing...$$$ Someday but, for now just going with what we got. Dang thing sets up 49" x 61 1/2" and all my tables are 48" wide...oh man. No Problem will just do what I suggested to Joez on his layout and add a little bit more Wood on one edge. Have more green in a can that can be rolled on also.

Light a match...har










The kids love it and thanks to rechargeable batteries this thing can run forever.



















The Tomy slot car track will be laid down when I get some time this weekend. :woohoo: Man this is going to be fun to race while the Monorail goes around above. Oooooh and it says things Disney Monorail related with lights also. This thing is so Kewl...need another set and then 2 Monorails can run at the same time spaced out....Yeah baby! :wave:

Bob...will post more pics when the slot car track goes down...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The slot car track is down...will change layout later!*

Fletcher doesn't mis a beat. Dad lets put up the slot car track with the Monorail now...O.K. lets do it. I did promise him. This is nice to have some straight track for a change to open it up and I even put up a banked curve to make it even faster...Zooooooooom baby!

Bree likes her Pink Dash 55 and VW van along with her pink chrome Superbird. 

Fletchers favorite car is an old Indy style G-Plus...don't even have to sell him on old school as he is already there. 









































































Bob...the kids love this...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tons of pics of Monorail now with slot track up!!!!!!*

Yeah we had a blast today.














































Back downstairs now :wave:

Bob...Fletcher wants to go race now...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful little monsters ya got there, Bob! (The lil plastic ones are great, too! LOL)

Lessee, ya got Dad, a monorail, some monsters, slot cars, and dads cool crap on the walls!
Man, you sure are making some fantastic "rememberies" for your kids! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob, I was thinking that your recent pics remind me of vintage box art. Cool toyz and happy young'uns with blissful smiles on their faces. Very nostalgic.

It was fun to tour yer slot cave!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice play room there Bob...2 heads are better than one...zilla!!! I like the old signs, even noticed the R.F. I'm sure the kids love the play room, I know I do!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Still under Construction...Kewl Beans inc.*

Well my "Kewl Beans inc." Custom Paint, Rims & Repair shop is still under construction but, wanted to just plop it here before it gets done. (Plop, plop)

Godzilla decided to check out my new shop today. He had a green convertible 55 for lunch today & a driver for desert Mmmmmmm.




























The N.D. MAN 55 is waiting for some final touches and a red window tint job, Win sent me this sweet Dirt racer for some fun dirt track racing and the Sand Van is still in the experimental stage (more to come on this one later).



















Bree & Fletcher wanted to build a shop today too. This also kept them out of my hair and kept them entertained. Helped Fletcher lay down a couple of yellow parking lines and may need to Hot Glue a bunch of stuff down?

Bree has a Police Station on her layout board. You better be good or behind bars you will go.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

You guys look like you are having way to much fun!!! That is some great stuff!! The kids look like they are having a blast!!!!! Tony:thumbsup:


www.mandmhobbies.com
www.slotcaraddicts.com


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

"KEWL BEANS" shop is looking cool BOB. :woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

nice shop bobzilla!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' it, BOB!

I was wondering how you were going to use that scenery kit! You are certainly headed in the right direction! :thumbsup:

Hey! how come your kids sit so nicely on the floor while they entertain themselves? You train them with shock collars or something?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A good day in Beanville...*

Great pics Bob. Lotsa nice stuff laying around too (kids incl). White Boots Tycos in the cabbynet?? Didn't know you were a fan of those. nd


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I love that "Still Plays With Cars" sign. Gotta have one! Do you recall how you came by it?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*White Boots*



tjd241 said:


> Great pics Bob. Lotsa nice stuff laying around too (kids incl). White Boots Tycos in the cabbynet?? Didn't know you were a fan of those. nd


Yeah ND those old Tyco Pros are fun! Some of the tires are originals but, the ones I run are made by Hellonwheels and they run as good as they look.

Peacefield,

My wife went to Las Vegas with one of her friends and brought it back for me so, all you need to do is give your gal a bunch of cash (aaaaaaaaaaaaaah) and send her off to Sin City.

Bob...Mr. white boots and sign dude...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I moved the Las Zillas Speedway into the basement now...*

Nuther Dave, Hilltop and many others have been showing off their neat slot car tracks. I on the other hand have that work in progress thing going on. Now will start dedicating a little time here and there to make this look like something...someday. lol

This is a major move from one room to the next & I am incorporating my 2 tracks into one. Yep the LOWER table will match up with the 36 1/2" green ones with some Zilla Magic and landscape work.

Bree and Fletcher gave me the thumbs up on this project so, wish me luck. 









































































More pics to come...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is what it looks like right now...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Kraz posted up a thread on workspaces and I saw a few that made me think Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that could be me. Well I am Marvin and needed to clean up and organize.

This is my mess and where I am right now. Going back downstairs now to set everything back in place.

Ginger helped me swing the Las Zillas Speedway and carry it into the basement. Thank you Honey! Even asked hojohn to make the drive over to help from Iowa but, he was real busy doing something. John did pony up some Sculptamold for me last time I was over. That was a major help as Nebraska is all out...realy! 





































Have one of those huge Hershey Almond bars 4.25 oz & a lifetime supply of Coke Zero. I am going downstairs right now and will post more pictures as the progress continues. So far it is just a big mess. 

Bob...To infinity and beyond...zilla


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

wow alot of cool stuff.....
i saw this photo and the 61 morris minor woodie wagon in the back ground ...
i use to own one...memories(sung in the voices of Ren and Stimpy)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Promised the kids to build a School bus and a Gretna School building...*

3 a.m. now and time to hit the sack *punch, punch* yah wanna tussle?





































The cars go around the track so, it works right?

Have been racing for a while now this morning with all kinds of different slot cars. Oooooooooh Yeah this has been fun and wait till the kids wake up in the morning. Still have a long way to go with this...

Bob...Mullet Beer Brewery & Nuculear Waste dump site needed...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Big goings on at Las Zillas Motor Speedway....*

:thumbsup: Good deal Bob.... Looks like you'll be able to spin the old chair around and set a car on the track to test it out anytime ya want now. A definite plus!! Looks like ya got too much stuff though. I think you need a few of us to stop by and help you _"clean it up".... _(or out ). Glad to see you're going to be devoting some time to the track. Otherwise we'd have to start calling you Bob...doesn't run his cars enough...zilla. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ya know, Bob....you'd get a heck of alot more done if ya wasn't taking pics of yer cave alla time and then runnin to the personal confuser to post'm. With all that time AND time to rework the layout and organize, a guy is likely to think that you didn't have to do the 40 that the rest of us slotards do. heh!

Seriously, It is great to have some forward momentum on your projects, right?
I like the new look of the combined layout and can hardly wait to see how you dress it up! :thumbsup:

joe...I'm just jealous cuz I have a crappy camera...z870


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

as cramped as my little slotcave is,it is cool to spin my chair and test a car on my practice track,as nd put it...bob,wish i had all that space to clutter up!lol!me and the wife are a couple o packrats as it is,and then i got back into slots!i keep teasing her and threatening a 1/32 setup,lol!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for diggin up this thread!!! It was lost in the HT library and would have never seen it if you didn't!!! Awesome work, Bob!! Is the monorail still alive and kicking?? I'll be sure to follow along on this new improved track build!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool playroom. by the way, now that the swap meet is over!! :jest:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob...man he's got a lot of good stuff...zilla, gets a new playroom. :thumbsup::thumbsup: This would make a good episode for "Extreme Slotcar Track Makeover" on the Speed Channel. I'll be watching for sure!!! Slotcar driver, "Move that track" !!! RM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob would be further along.. except he spent 2 hrs with me Sun. So it was 2 hrs he could have been getting his track done... Instead we talked about it.. 

Chris


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am just a truck stop away *ring, ring * be right there man...*



CJ53 said:


> Bob would be further along.. except he spent 2 hrs with me Sun. So it was 2 hrs he could have been getting his track done... Instead we talked about it..
> 
> Chris


LOL...CJ,

Well I was hungry and needed a break. Chris is a blast to talk slots with. Hopefully hojohn can hook up with us one of these times. Chris is a great guy and looking forward to meeting up with CJ at the local truck stop again soon. 

Bob...I did get more done today and will post pics when more gets done...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it just me?? When I look at this section of the track all I can think of is Wile E Coyote and the Roadrunner... The only things missing are the stacked up rocks and a keg of TNT.. and maybe a free bird seed sign :tongue: Beep Beep!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

And a discarded wooden crate with ACME stamped on it.........

Great cartoon, indeed! Beep Beep!! rr


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Like the picture of old downtown Las Vegas! Those were the days!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Beep, Beep...*



yankee_3b said:


> Like the picture of old downtown Las Vegas! Those were the days!


Unfortunately this Las Vegas poster got messed up in the move...oh dang it. Will just have to go back this year and see it in person!!!! 






rr & Utherjoe,

You guys crack me up...Beep, Beep....check out the video I found for you guys above. The part with the refrigerator and the skis is the best part. lol

Bob...Luck be a lady tonight...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

bobhch said:


> Unfortunately this Las Vegas poster got messed up in the move...oh dang it. Will just have to go back this year and see it in person!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiQjePflxOI&feature=related


AHAHA Waking up an watching the road runner is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Unfortunately this Las Vegas poster got messed up in the move...oh dang it. Will just have to go back this year and see it in person!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiQjePflxOI&feature=related
> 
> ...


It's a classic! Beep, Beep!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here is some before pics...now need to get some work done for the After pics...*

Well after spending about 2 1/2 years of inspiration by Hobby Talk Custom slot cars it is now time to stop and work on Las Zillas Speedway...




























MartyBauer sent me a realy fast blue car that is getting its run around Las Zillas Speedway during these under construction times....thanks Marty!! This is a real speed demon and fun to run. :hat:



















I got some a stack of colored foam sheets for $3.99 last year and have them slipped in place to get a fix on the tunnel opening placement. The inside of the tunnel gets done up first for easy removal of any car that gets stuck inside. 

Hot Glue gun, large and small 2 x 4s cut up, bubble wrap, masking tape and Sculptamold are now in FULL AFFECT! go, go, go....yeah it is time to get this bad boy done now. 

Doba break out the popcorn because, this might take a while but, will be continualy making forward progress untill it is finished. Going downstairs right now with some Sculptamold plaster and make some headway. :wave:

Bob...the buildings are ordered ( man I need to order a Pizza from slotcarmans Pizza Hut ) Ring, Ring * a large Pan Supream Pizza please* ...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i think i have that pizza hut model if you want it for your layout Bob, may need some glue and touching up, but say the word and it's free and coming to ya.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mushrooms, Onions, Greenpepers, Black Olives, Pork, Beef, Italian Sausage, Ham, CB...*



sethndaddy said:


> i think i have that pizza hut model if you want it for your layout Bob, may need some glue and touching up, but say the word and it's free and coming to ya.


WORD to yah slot brother!

Ed,

Thanks man yeah send that Pizza Hut to Nebraska please....thanks man I will get you back some day fer sure. Buhahahahahahaha :freak:

I Worked at Pizza Hut in the early 80s during all of my High School tenure. Several years ago they tore it down and put up a Wallgreens now.

Bob...Thank you for calling Montclair Pizza Hut on West Center Road. This is Bob can I take your order Please?...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, Bob, since you already started, here's your surprise. Hope you can make room for it. It's 24" X 24" and 13" high. Might have to lower a section of the platform about 6" to create the Black Canyon and accommodate the height of the Dam. Give me a call or email me. TD


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

yankee_3b said:


> Well, Bob, since you already started, here's your surprise. Hope you can make room for it. It's 24" X 24" and 13" high. Might have to lower a section of the platform about 6" to create the Black Canyon and accommodate the height of the Dam. Give me a call or email me. TD


Bob, still have to add the water and the bleached out rock lines.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW!! 
what a beautiful piece..!!!!!:thumbsup:
I dare ya Bob,,no I double dare ya!!!! 
CJ:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am smiling so BIG right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



yankee_3b said:


> Well, Bob, since you already started, here's your surprise. Hope you can make room for it. It's 24" X 24" and 13" high. Might have to lower a section of the platform about 6" to create the Black Canyon and accommodate the height of the Dam. Give me a call or email me. TD


What CJ said, WOW!! what a beautiful piece..!!!!!

Yankee,

I will be calling you Sunday for sure...OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is Kewler than anything in the world. You should be working for a Museum as that is Damn nice...hahahaha beat everyone to it. lol Yankee you are one heck of a nice person for making this for me...wholy shamoly. I think this earns you a right to a Life Time Supply of HTERS Slot Car builds.

Just put two more batches of Sculptamold down and going back to do another one now. That Damn will fit perfect on the corner of my layout....Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!! Won't be able to sleep now so, back to Las Zillas Speedway.

Thank you, thank you, thank you and thank you! :woohoo:

Bob...  :woohoo: not nessasarly in that order...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Great scenery : but since this track will be realistic, perhaps you should paint the track (black or grey), adding (if necessary) just little paint dots in corners for marshalling. Since it's a 2ways track, marshalling is quite easy, and the track deserve a beautiful road IMHO.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bob, awesome start on full scenic'd nirvana. That dam is going to look dam nice on your layout. What a generous thing to do, yankee_3b. It looks very much like the Hoover Dam that I went to the last time I was in Vegas. I took the dam tour and still have the dam hardhat that came with the dam tour. The Hoover Dam is one of the finest testaments to American ingenuity and technology of that era and still stands as a reminder of the amazing things we Americans can do when when we combine our efforts towards a common goal. Now a little piece of that American ingenuity will take its rightful place on Bob's track thanks to the combination of efforts in our little Hobbytalk community. 

Way to go guys.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dam that's awesome!!!! :thumbsup:

I agree that looks like something I'd see in a museum tour. Cannot wait to see it all finished up and installed. :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Does that dam thing work? Man, that would be great to have the water flowing over tiny generators that powered the lights all around the dam town. Okay, I guess thats a stretch. 
Time for a song?  "Dam....... I wish I was your slot car........" 
 ©1999/2009 Sparky Music

Looks like a fun build Zilla! This is dam impressive.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Dam.. really!!!*

Glad to see progress on Las Zillas finally!!! I likes them big swoopy curves!! I bet it's a blast to run on!! :thumbsup: That dam ought to fit right into the puzzle perfectly too!!!! I can still envision Wile E. chasing the roadrunner all over it. Maybe a Acme rocket powered car, and a road runner attached by a wire to the front because Wile E always gets close to catching him....  Way to go Ed and Yankee keeping Bob... gotta finish now.... zilla motivated!! I'm gonna throw an offer out here too. I have a Burger King doing nothing but collecting dust right now, Bob. It's kind of a space eater (by the time you add the parking lot) and had no room for it on my table. I don't see it fitting into the plans for my next set up either. Say the word and I'll get it boxed up.. :wave:










All this dam and yankee got me thinking.. will the track be high enough???


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob- Great looking layout. Can't wait for the area 51 invasion. That Dam will look awesome. I've got leftover plaster cloth from my rebuild if you want it.

Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*There's a fire in my heart and a pounding in my brain...Crazy!!!*

Jim,

There are going to be many Aliens in area 51 & will even be catering to their needs of special space ship fuel at the local gas station. Just had an idea for adding NOS to a space ship to see what will happen.........Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh

Yankee,

I had a blast talking to you about slot car layouts and exchanging ideas with you on the phone this past weekend (will be adding a S.W.A.T. Team to my layout now).  

Yankee also sent me a link that ended up in a VERY KEWL purchase of a little suprise to come. Las Vegas baby!!!!!!!!!!! Ginger will be in Las Vegas without me and the kids this weekend for a fun & much deserved get away.

Rich,

Rock on man...I love a good concert!

demether,

Uuuum I will never get this layout done If I have to paint the track. Well that is unless you come over to our house and help. Do you have a fast BOAT? 

AfxToo,

I went on the Damn tour and didn't get a Damn hardhat.  ...Lucky! Who's pillow do you have to fluf to get one of dem Hardy Haties any ways? I saw a couple of Tourist with the hardhats on there one time and they reminded me of the movie Godzilla bigtime. I love it when Godzilla rips down the power lines and Steve Martin (that is the anouncers name in the movie, not the comedian Steve Martin) says that he is saying a prayer for the whole world. This is Steve Martin signing off. Doomsday baby....there goes Tokyo......GO, GO, GO Godzilla!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah UJoe,

The Damn is going to fit in with the help of my little friend Makita Jig Saw...Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz The table is supported by one of those tables that has metal folding legs that lock. If I am lucky I wont have to move the legs out of the way. Yankee has given me the 24" X 24" measurments for the corner space required. So I will be marking that space with some red paint on my table. This will help plan the rest of my layout that is moving in that direction & for Demolition purposes. 

The last several days have been spent converting a used 7-Eleven ho building into a TEXACO gas station. Will be adding on the work bays and a car wash. Also the pumps will have to be hand made to get the 70s & 80s themed look along with the large roof cover over the pumps. Will be posting picks soon....or a little bit after soon (later).

Have been searching E-Bay for TEXACO images to print and am having a blast with this project.  

Ordered 80 palm trees from that one seller who sells ho painted people in bulk earlier tonight. O.K. enough spending for about 6 months now.....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...Have some ideas for my HTERS Restraunt...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dang !! You have been busy!!! I like what you did so far! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I snagged these pics off the interweb somewhere a while back . . . maybe you can scavenge a few ideas:



















Or of course just visit your local Hooters restaurant for even more, ahem, uh inspiration. :wave: :tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I snagged these pics off the interweb somewhere a while back . . . maybe you can scavenge a few ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone wipe the drool off bobs keyboard please...Clean up Aisle Zilla...


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob, by the time we get done with you, you will need to build a bigger basement. It's Bob...burning the midnight oil...zilla!:drunk:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Quite possibly the best ho building I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Doba,

Hoe-boy! That is one nice building! Thanks man & just printed off thes pictures. Man I can't wait till it's time to build my.......................... HTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yankee_3b said:


> Bob, by the time we get done with you, you will need to build a bigger basement. It's Bob...burning the midnight oil...zilla!:drunk:


Bigger is better....Gingers Hooters are in Las Vegas right now as she just called after landing....Lucky! Harvest time in Gretna, Nebraska has been messing up my Alergies Big Time. Never fear I will keep building if I have to crawl on my knees...cough, cough...oh dang (it could be worse but, have been trying to sleep this thing off right now).

I have so many fun ideas and am having fun with my TEXACO gas station right now. It will be serving some very interesting customers from Area 51. Space Fuel, UFO parking & more....we got it. lol (  We come in peace...Now take us to your Nachos & Cheese ) 

Bob...Coach I think our keyboard just shorted out...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Area 51 Gas Station is starting to take shape now...*

This is the Image I found on the ".net" for a nice TEXACO sign. It used to say RACING instead of Service Station. It is mounted on black plastic sheeting and the tube supports are drying right now.  The images actualy print out better than this image here shows.








.....







.....









Will be posting up the VISITORS fueling station sign image in just a bit. These signs are printed on sticky back paper for ease of instalation. Bam baby!

Also I am using some real thin Craft double sided tape (found at Wally World for $3.50 a roll with a transparent red film on it in the Sewing dept.) to hold some of the light parts together on smooth clean surfaces.

Going to try and make the Area 51 on the outskirts of Las Vegas as believable as possible with signs and quality space craft. As you all have seen on T.V. & the Movies a Space Craft can be the size of a car all the way up to HUGE covering a whole city. Just makes it easy to scale...thanks Movie people.

My plans are to cast some Matchbox space craft I have and eventualy design a War of the Worlds type to cast up. They make models of War of the World spaceships already but, I want to scale mine down to 4 to 6 passenger size like cars as not to POW them up to much. Oooh there will be a few MOTHER SHIPS as Bill Hall (what a guy) has alread sent me a Chrome blinking one a while back that is going to fit in here in Las Zillas Speedway just perfectly. 

Bob...didn't think building buildings could be this much fun...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If Regular is $1.28.9 and Premium is $ 1.39.9 how much is Space Fuel per gallon?*

Let the Fueling begin...










This was printed out on white sticky back paper also and placed on the rain cover roof over the car gas pumps for Alien landing and fueling. 

Bob...now I need to make the Fuel Price sign...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Great work Bob!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This sign sits on the roof of the Gas Station...*

Thanks DesertSlot.

Here is the sign made up now. The picture shows it just a tad larger than it realy is.










The prices are from mid 80s (this will be about the time frame for my layout but, the 70s are going to be included as well) and decided to Stick it to the ALIENS for now.

Bob...who wants warm beer anyways...zilla


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uh,, Bob... 
you need the big eyed "silvers" for the fueling crew, Fire proof skin,, and big eyes for cleaning the space dust and earthly bugs off the windows of the craft.. 

C zilla has lost his mind J :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got Gas...wait that is a superFist thread...nevermind...Phhhhhhhht, Phhhhht*



CJ53 said:


> Uh,, Bob...
> you need the big eyed "silvers" for the fueling crew, Fire proof skin,, and big eyes for cleaning the space dust and earthly bugs off the windows of the craft..
> 
> C zilla has lost his mind J :wave:


CJ,

Am working on a Car & Space Craft Wash right now that will be attatche to the gas station building. 










Yeah Big Eyed Aliens are going on the roof cover of the pumps for a space saving Area 51 fueling dock. More customers in the same amount of space. This is going to make me Rich....Rich...Rich...$$$$$ Well only in my ho dreams.

Only thing is that space ships don't need tires but, we are an authorized Area 51 space vehicle shop which helps bring in the Dough, Ray, Me ( money for you slower folks ).  We are having a Special this week on Hyperdrive and Hydrolic Thruster rebuilds. Get both and you get a free call home.....that was to ET to pass up. 

Don't Drink and Drive or Fly. Adds a whole new demension to DWI or FWI. Although they probably just transport "Beer and Spirits" and stay home to watch the game. 

Alien I , "Scotty beam me up some Jim Beam"...hahahahaha :jest:

Alien II , "That wasn't funny the first 20 times you told that joke...oh man" 

Bob...car and space craft work bays will be next...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Free Air...-*

Working on the Car Wash... working on the Car Wash Yeah...Sometimes the Boss even lets you act the fool at the Car Wash Yeah! *sing it baby!*










Will be making a custom "Car & Space Craft Wash" sign to go on that large red overhang on my computer program soon. Going to make a Free Air sign also and have a hose in front of the station. (paying for air is a rip off...)

Next the Garage Service bays, some tires for sale laying around & need to make some gas pumps.

Bob...fill up and you don't have to pay...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob - Fun build going on. I really love the involvement of the kids. Maybe you can do the foam trick that Slotcarman did and have the kids work on their own little diorama of a track section.

I love the work space you have. Boy I miss basements here in Florida.

Viva Las Vegas!

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*GO GO Bob Zilla!!!!!*

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!! Scenery is so much fun!!!!! I knew anything you did for scenery would be detailed to the max, and you are proving it right here!!! The next part is where the "tricky" comes in, especially when working with the mediums that you are working with on the table.... 

Planning for your building locations before hand makes all the difference. It has to be level or it'll look funny!! This is where the foam board would come in handy, and one of the reasons I suggested it.  You're doing great Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOWSERS !!!!!!

That's some cool stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Gotta get me some of that space fuel ........wwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff daddy-o. :thumbsup:

You plan on having a UFO garage next to that gas station? In case someone needs their warp manifolds rotated? :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that stuff looks good Zilla!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*EL-CHEAP-O Casino is turning out to be not so cheap...*

Thanks everyone for the coments and Slotcar man for the advice on the foam board as that may be the way to go.

Well here is some pics of EL CHEAP-O Casino but, it is turning out to be more expensive as it goes along. Just wait and you will see in future post.  

Scrub, scrub, scrub with an old toothbrush, soap and water made this old building start to come to life. Oooooooooooh boooooy! Did I mention that fixing up old stuff is one of my favoite things to do. Given it is fix up worthy that is.

Yankee IT arrived! Now just need to put it together and slap it on EL CHEAPO...LOL










This came in the mail a few days ago from an Auction I won from Pay Bay. I just love this building and the main portion is made from wook and stucko-ed. I cleaned up the party area outside which had glued down tables and chairs, a broken fence & was a big mess. 

Fixing this up and not fixing it up is going to be a blast. This is going to represent the old Casino areas in Las Vegas. Leaving some of it the way it is and adding a bunch Bob...zilla touches to it. Taking a break from TEXACO for just a bit for a fun change up.










Drilled some holes for a new section of fencing. Will be doing some painting details that will bring it all together nicely.










This is where the PARTY :hat: is going to be. CJ & I talked on the phone earlier tonight and he gave me a great idea on what to use for tables and chairs. :thumbsup: Will just make you all wait and post pictures of this when it gets done up. Am I going to far with all of this???? If so don't try and stop me because, this is just to dang much fun! :woohoo: Just had to get into a landscape and building mode. I'm in that mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Will be lighting this up Las Vegas style and putting new some new plastic window glass in to replace the tissue paper curtains that were there before. 

This landscape switch from building Custom slot cars is a nice change for me right now. Looking forward to having a fun track to run my cars on in the future but, not going to hurry it and skip on the details either. 

Bob...going to have lots of fun with this Casino building...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob, what a great hotel/casino this is going to be. I can't believe how much this looks like some of the old, off-the-strip hotels. Can't wait to see it after you have Zilla-ized it. You really have hit on a one of a kind theme that has endless possibilities. This is going to be one for the HobbyTalk record books!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob- your creativity is fun to watch. I can't wait to see the city progress. Landscaping is a great break from car building. I tend to fluctuate between the two. The landscaping will never be done! There is always something to do.
Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Viva Las Zillas....*

Shaping up real fine. Can't wait to get a peek at the installation of that dam piece that Yankee sent over to LZ. Good to see this thread lit up again!!! There's always great stuff coming from Bob...using the TM's toothbrush to scrub models...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd



btw: Good UFO selection,,,,, http://scalemasterdecals.com/Science-Fiction-2-ufo.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Shaping up real fine. Can't wait to get a peek at the installation of that dam piece that Yankee sent over to LZ. Good to see this thread lit up again!!! There's always great stuff coming from Bob...using the TM's toothbrush to scrub models...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Good UFO selection,,,,, http://scalemasterdecals.com/Science-Fiction-2-ufo.html


Hey Nuther,

Well the Dam won't be here untill March as that is when Gingers parents will be drivng up to Vegas and picking it up while there. Yankee was very smart in his decision to not mail this work of art. I agree also because, if anything happened to it my heart would skip several beats, tears would be falling at a large rate with some loud screaming of agony. It will be worth the wait for sure!

CJ gave me the idea of using push pins with the pin removed for the stand up tables for "The Shark Club" bar and lounge area. :thumbsup::thumbsup:










I'm in the slow stage now of painting ho people. The tables & chars came with this building. They were glued down but, I de-glued them and changed things around a bit. Painted the outer fence area Mullet Beer green and mounted the new picket fence in place with glue. None of the tables are getting glued down till all the people get painted up.

Want to give this a party feeling and have plans to try out several other ideas as this moves along.

Jim while talking to yankee the other day he said that the trick is to never realy finish your landscaping ever. 

Bob...can almost visualize myself in this picture on vacation (almost)...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like modern furniture, lots of acrylic. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*In ho scale a little more paint aint gonna break me. Bigger is better!!*

Well now the tack tables have been glued in place along with the table of 4 and the other people as well.










The guy in the red is waiting for his girlfriend to come back from the bathroom. She may be just a bit because, I spilled some Super Glue on her shirt.....oooops. 

It is 10:08 p.m. in Vegas right now and the place is starting to fill up. Still a couple tables open and lots of standing room. For now anyways.

Bob...the maker of Super HTERS...zilla


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor that Ron White has already booked to play 3 dates in the lounge in December? Ben lurking for a while, cool build.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Getting better and better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just remember saving space!!! It gets gobbled up faster than you can say  "Where am I gonna put this motel?? :freak: Darn!!" Scenery is sooo much fun, and I'm really looking forward to doing mine over again after we move!!! Huh? What's that dear?? We may not be able to afford to move?? You won't know until my table is torn apart?? Yes dear!! Oh boy!!  :drunk:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I,m a Space Cowboy...betcha wern't ready for that?*



Part Timer said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Ron White has already booked to play 3 dates in the lounge in December? Ben lurking for a while, cool build.:thumbsup:


Hey Part Timer,

Yeah Ron White is gonna be telling jokes in the Lounge for Christmas. lol I need to hurry up and make a large Vegas Type sign to let people know soon. 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm a sign that can show who is performing in the Lounge. Great idea! I could change it up and have some huge headliners all the time. Sweet....this is how ideas happen. Thanks, Part Timer. 

Hey Slotcarman,

I have been trying to clean up the basement and the slot tables to get them organized. Figured it would make more sense to make little buildings and stuff down in the cave where the action is at. Kinda like if you wanted more info on a Tornado...just jump right in and ride the Wave baby!

Will post pics of the whole available space after some more cleaning and organization has been done downstairs. Round em' up, real em' in and head em' out...Yaaaaaaaaaaaah, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, yaaaaaaaaaaaah...get along little doggy. 

Bob...still need to get one building set on my layout...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bob that's a crazy looking layout!nice work on all the buildings!can't wait to see what you do with that dam yankee's sending ya!wtg!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bobhch said:


> *I'm in the slow stage now of painting ho people.*
> 
> Bob...can almost visualize myself in this picture on vacation (almost)...zilla


I have found this to be a very slow process as well.  
Wanting thousands of spectators, but being too picky to just dip some folks and be done with it,
it's extremely time consuming!!!

Rich...I feel your pain...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Bob...can almost visualize myself in this picture on vacation (almost)...zilla


Yes!! I can almost see it Bob!!! What's missing to make the vision complete is a miniature Jasper Lola on the table and you taking pictures of it!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"U" can never have enough Detail...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes!! I can almost see it Bob!!! What's missing to make the vision complete is a miniature Jasper Lola on the table and you taking pictures of it!! :tongue:


LOL...U-Joe that is a great idea...LOL You always have great ideas & your pictures of your layout and LEDs has realy been helping me stay inspired for the long haul on my since childhood dream layout.

The guy in the green ( let's just call him Wes ) is wearing a Sub Lime Green shirt. It needs a Mopar decal on the front...aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Rich now my pain is further dragging out in detail. Detail, detail, detail. The cups are real skinney plastic tube material from the hobby store. It is kinda weird seeing them look all large in these pictures. Just a dab of Gell Superglue holds them in place. To do a cigarette a sewing pin painted white may work?










I added cups (let me re-phrase that...beer Jugs), Shirley the waitress and soon a Shark Club sign that is going to make this whole thing Scream!

Bob...LEDs are now my friend too U-Joe...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lowes find....Casino that is totaly my style of building!!*

Picked this LED lighted Casino up at Lowes today after work. They have tons of stuff like this but, most of it is more 1/32 scale like. This worked for me! :thumbsup:










I am broke now but, who cares. 

Bob...you have to have lights in Vegas Baby...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

See!!! Casinos aren't happy until your pockets are empty!!! Looks great Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Bob,

Friday is my birthday and the wife is going to take me out. Who is playin at the casino on the 11th??? 


Give us some more pics. I love this thread.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Friday is my birthday and the wife is going to take me out. Who is playin at the casino on the 11th???
> 
> ...


Part Timer,

Happy Birthday :hat:

Dang it I am such a slacker & need to stop Christmas shopping, sledding with the kids, building Hooters trucks and other stuff. I know you don't sell excusses and you don't buy them either.  More pics soon and thanks for loving this thread.

This is just what the Doctor ordered. Need to get back on this and the incouragement to build more on my layout is much appriciated. 

Bob...Neil Sedaka ( He was available on short notice ) ...zilla

P.S. Is Neil still alive?  My Mom was crazy for him back in the 70s.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just don't book the Captain and Tenneille!!!!! You can only handle hearing "Love will keep us together" and Muscrat Love" so many times in one night before you go ballistic!!! :lol:


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Funny you should mention Neil Sedaka. WhenI was in junior high my mother drug me to see him. I think it was '76. To repay me she too me and a friend to see Alice Cooper. She sat inthe lobby while we watched the Dictators, Burton Cummings, and then Alice. Hate to admit that Neil was my first concert.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My mom would have had to drugged me to get me to a Neil Sedaka concert.

Personally. I liked "Hamster Love" much better than "Muskrat Love." 

Anything with "rat" in it is unappealing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You might try getting Barry Manilow, with his comeback tour. Uh, Can I cancel my reservations??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's time to get the ball rolling on our layout again...*

On a roll again....Yippy Skippy here we go!!

T-jetjim sent me 5 rolls of plaster cloth roll, some Lightweight Hydrocal (for making rocks in molds ), some palm trees and loose landscape stuff (grass, snow, etc).

Am getting ready to go downstairs and do more work on my layout now. These pictures show what I did right after I recieved jims Awesum package of goodies on Wednesday. 














































Thank you again Jim as this is what I needed to jumpstart my interest in landscaping again. The plaster sheet rolls got me out of a standstill. Hope to start pouring some rocks today also. 

Love to drybrush details. Have a box of Hydrocal already and was just going to get another one after I got started...now I'm good to go. 

Also have some Craters molded in plastic that are getting drybrushed and inserted in this Area 51 part of my layout.

I was going to stick Yankees Hoover Dam ( Gingers parents are picking it up from Yankee when they drive down there early next year ) in this location but, decided to put it in another section of my layout as that will work out better. The table that is under this is a fold up and cutting this top made for it and the table under that would have caused a HUGE headache I'm sure. :freak:

Will be taking more pictures and posting them here as I go. 

Filled up a large plastic bucket of water to dip the cut Plaster sheets into. Using lightweight foam, or bubble wrap for the base along with Hot Glued boards for track support is my method of Crazy track layout build up.

None of the track is permanently set down yet. I need to take up the track to paint the Sculptamold and other landscape areas first. An abrasive track eraser is used on any spots where plaster gets on the track. As hard as you try to keep from making a mess it just seems to happen now and then. It is much easier to clean as you go.

Here are some more pictures of what got done on this Christmas day of 2009 ho,ho,ho...



















Bob...time to build...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Christmas Day 2009 ho,ho,ho baby!*

Christmas of 2009 build contiued ho,ho,ho...goodbye wood table and hello rocks and grass. :wave:

Here is the large bucket of water that the plaster sheets got dipped in.



















Drapped some bubble wrap over a section of track to keep the wet plaster sheets from dripping on track.














































Bob...will keep going on this as TM and kids permit...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Have a long ways to go & a FUN time to get there...*

Need to keep going on the plaster cloth & then will be able to add the detail. 

The Lightweight Hydrocal is starting to get mixed up and poured into molds. This is my first attempt at rock molding with Hydrocal. Sculptamold will be used to blend the rocks into the mountain sides.




























Will be using some gray slate plaster coloring that T-jetjim sent along with some black I picked up tonight on the way home. Also got one of those Sprayers and glue for grass and stuff. 

Now the fly by the seat of my pants and hope it all looks good when it's done comes into play. I have nothing to loose so, here goes nothing.

Bob...just wingging it...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Bob, the TM lets you make that kinda mess?? I should talk....huh??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rock on Bob, rock on!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

AfxToo said:


> Rock on Bob, rock on!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good going Bob!!! Keep on with it!!! I think I have a few rolls of plaster cloth left here somewhere. If you need them, say the word and I'll box them up. Las Zillas is shaping up nicely!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rock and Roll...Yeah this is a great Rock Day for me!!!*



AfxToo said:


> Rock on Bob, rock on!


Now I am realy excited!!

I have been looking at all the great layouts of HobbyTalkers here on these pages. You have all pushed me to keep on chugging along. 

Messed around with a few rocks today, just to see if they were going to look like what I had invisioned they would. Yep I am HAPPY with the results and am going back in now to put in the sculptamold and one more plate of rocks in this area.










The spot on the right is getting a big rock put in that hole. Yeah baby this does Rock!










These supplies were just what I needed to get going in the right dirrection. 










Doing this little rock section has given me a visual Uuuuumph to move along with my plans. Oh Boy! :woohoo: Yeah this woohoo guy running around gets used alot and for good reason. WOOHOO!!

Bob...Time for 1/1 food & Drink then going back to Las Zillas Speedway...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dannnngggg - that look sweet!!!!! it looks so real! good job! maybe i ll be next to do my track!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome job Bob!!!! I passed on the rock molding stuff due to the temporary nature of my layouts. That looks super!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

That looks fantastic Bob. I've got some more stuff to come your way, I was just trying to make some more progress and identify leftovers. Why did I send you snow? I knew it was a Las Vegas theme. 
Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It all looks so good Bob....*

You really are tying it all together out at LZ. It's fun to jump ahead and get some color on a section... Gives you more to look forward to!!!... Where do you think you'll be going for turns? ... Slide aprons, guardrails, or perhaps both? nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Sculptamold is an excellent product for handling the transitions from the rock face to the base and the gap between the track and scenery if you are running the track right up to the scenery. Mix it up in small batches and work it in with the back side of a plastic spoon at first, dipping the spoon in water occasionally. At some point in working with the Sculptamold you'll transition to using your wet finger as a float, like leveling concrete it can be made to form a very smooth surface to bridge small gaps. Sculptamold is a very interesting product to work with because it undergoes different transitions as it sets up. Keeping the batches small allows you to give it the attention it deserves to really fine tune it. 

Another good product for transitions is paintable latex caulk. 

When you start texturizing the base and adding highlights and shadows overall, pick a reference direction for "the sun" and always maintain that reference. Dry brushing light gray or a tinge of white to represent where the sunlight is hitting the exposed areas and dry brushing flat black or dark gray in shadowed areas can really add a lot to the realism. When dry brushing you should barely be able to tell that there is any paint on the brush.

Adding a debris field / falling rocks below rock faces is also a good trick. Just make sure you lock it all down and do not actually have loose material laying there. Maybe a crashed and burned wreck in a precarious area. 

If you have kids you might want to let each of them add a little "Easter Egg" to the scenery. By this I mean something that you really have to look hard to find but something that is whimsical. If it's too obvious it's less fun. If it goes unnoticed at first glance but only appears upon closer inspection, it'll be more fun. Like having a desert scene with vultures roosting on a cliff, and when you look really close you notice that one of the vultures is really a penguin. Something a die hard serious scenery modeler would be aghast at finding is perfect.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

great work Bob, not that I expected anything else. you got the colors perfect. So what ya doing last weekend of the month, I have a box of scultamold and some casts just sitting here begging to go on Teton...


Dave


----------



## Rosytwo (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool layout Bob! I'm only on page 3 will look at the rest tomarrow!

Rosy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Like a duck to water...

I always knew you'd get lost in wonderland once you got started Bob! What a great start...your a natural with washes, shading, and texture.

VERY COOL


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Man....that looks great!! Ya gotta put little rock climbers now!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I want Las Zillas Speedway to look real & crazy too = Real Crazy*



tjetsgrig said:


> Man....that looks great!! Ya gotta put little rock climbers now!


Rock Climbers would be very cool for sure. This is the Area 51 part of my layout and a few Federal Agents might just be waiting up top. The only way you are going to make it in this High Security area is to dress up in a bush costume or as a Rock...then & only then you could sneak by Security? Maybee....Hmmmmmm 

Ooooooooooh Great now I just got an idea for a Area 51 Security Sandvan squad. I need a clone.

Rosytwo,

Welcome to Hobby Talk! :wave: All are welcome and the fun never stops. My custom builds and track layout build is totaly inspirational from other Hobby Talkers here on the boards. Hang around and you will see what I mean. People here just add a touch here and a touch there which mixes in with ideas you have and BAM...............magic happens!

Coach if I could I would man...you know that is true. 

Jim thanks for everything but, don't need anymore snow. LOL 4" to 7" of snow headed out way right now. Gretna & Omaha are getting burried right now...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Another day off for the kids ( wishing I was a kid now )

AfxToo the "Easter Egg" idea sounds great and love the explination that one of the vultures is really a penguin. :lol:

Bill I learned about Dry Brushing from Ginger as Her Mom and her used to run a Ceramic store back when we first met. Little light paint = Awesum detail over darker colors.

Slotcar man was right about getting the glue sprayer from the hobby store as it worked great. I probably would have bought one of those other spray bottles if I hadn't read his post. The spray is just right with 2 different settings and it is just the right size (not big and bulky). I rinse out the spayer after every use.

Nuther Dave you mentioned that AW made gray gaurdrail and am going to check that out. Also may try the cork corners on the rest of my layout? Going by the fly on this. Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,bzzzzzzzzzzzzz,bzzzzzzzz

Wes maybee might do it and Can't never did anything but, YOU COULD GO ALL THE WAY! Just think of how cool your MOPAR car lot would look. Like U-Joe instead of a blow up SpongeBob you could have a blow up Roadrunner in front!!! Yeah I got your card Brother...he,he,he :jest: Beep, Beep!!:tongue:

Bob...I still need to build a custom slot car now and then too...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the security for Area 51 Bob!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/HORROR-CLIX-MAN...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efbb96a39

They're gonna be hot dressed like that in the desert, but that's a Gov't regulation uniform for you!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*MIB...good idea!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's the security for Area 51 Bob!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/HORROR-CLIX-MAN...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efbb96a39
> 
> They're gonna be hot dressed like that in the desert, but that's a Gov't regulation uniform for you!! :lol:


:lol: I haven't even though of beeing hot for a long time now...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Bob...Don't want anymore snow...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Update.... Update.... Update.... Update.... :woohoo: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Update.... Update.... Update.... Update.... :woohoo: nd



Yeah, what nd said!  OFD


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wish I could just get by on my good looks...dang it*



tjd241 said:


> Update.... Update.... Update.... Update.... :woohoo: nd


N.D. & rr,

I thougth about doing some stuff on my layout today. Don't worry I'm not giving up on my layout and appriciate the encouragement. Will get my act back into gear and get more rocks put in place. I casted up a bunch more so, let the fun begin...soon! 

Been kinda slow on the landscape side lately & at my work. We have been working 4 days a week for a while now and am selling non-slot car collectibles to keep from burning up my 4 vacation days I have left.

Bob...yeah money makes the world go round...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Bob...yeah money makes the world go round...zilla


Yep....you said a mouthful there Bob!!

Jim....soon to be unemployed........Sgrig


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Go for it...*



bobhch said:


> am selling non-slot car collectibles to keep from burning up my 4 vacation days I have left


Gotta do what ya gotta do Robert (good idea).... *go for it ! !* nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hog farm anyone? 

http://www.rungreen.com/John-Deere-...ftrk=gdfV2751_a_7c875_a_7c3366_a_7cTBEK12291#


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My In-laws will have the Hoover Dam soon & drive it saftely here!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well just to let you all know that soon the Hoover Dam will be here & pictures will be posted up at that time....oh man I can hardly wait. 

Talked to Yankee ( the dam builder ) the other day and got some supplies at the hobby shop today that will let me blend it right in to my layout. Yankee is one Cool Dude for helping me move Hoover Dam from Las Vegas to Nebraska via shrinking it with his Gamma Ray to ho scale.

Yankee told me over the phone that he left the rocks plain jane so, I could do them up to match my layout. He thought of everything and even told me the paint color to get ( it goes under the river ) and some other stuff. It was fun talking to him as he is a real person. Sure he builds INCREDIBLE landscaping but, that doesn't make him a snob...LOL

Bob...wish that Hoover Dam thing would hurry up & get here...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome to the dam.i will be your dam guide.if you have any dam questions...what movie was that from?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> welcome to the dam.i will be your dam guide.if you have any dam questions...what movie was that from?


National Lampoon Las Vegas Vacation ( an awesum flick ). Make sure you take the Hoover Dam Elevator to get to the dam tour.

Bob...carefull here I don't want to get in trouble dang-nab-it...zilla


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

New forum guy here.

This has been a very entertaining adventure for sure! 'Ol Godzilla is cool, just keep him out of the casino and away from the Dam!

If you are still looking found some steel gaurdrail at Greenway products.com , in the 'kitbashing' section in 'Structures'. I don't know anything about the company or product, but may be worth a look.

Keep that build going and throw out some more pics!

Walt :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tom can't thank you enough for all the smiles this is giving me....Sweet!!!!!*

Tom aka: Yankee,

NOW THIS IS ONE NICE DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

If your going to build a slotcar layout of Las Vegas you gotta do it BIG! I am still pinching myself as this is unreal. You can't imagine ( well maybe you can? ) the excitement I was feeling today at work waiting to go pick this from my Wifes parents house. Then It took a little bit to carefully open it on the kids air hockey table. Then I was looking right at it LIVE for the first time....holey smokes!!!! 










Godzilla Loves it to and he got a little excited as you can see from the picture above. Clean-up on the Dam Site please. At least he didn't do his buisness during rush hour. lol

WaltB Godzilla goes anyplace he wants. He is pretty cival for the most part. Well except for when he gets a little tipsy from time to time....oh No they say he's got to go...GO, GO, Godzilla. :lol:

Will check into that Greenway products.com gaurdrail Friday. Thanks for the tip. 



















Well this Dam came straight from Las Vegas the way of Yankee and it was worth the wait. Tom you are going to have one heck of a care package showing up one of these days. I know you just built this from the kindness of your heart for me because, you are such a nice guy. Thank you!! 

Took some pictures but, I didn't get enough light so, will take some beter ones and post up here Thursday and Friday. Have Friday off and will see what happens. Am thinking a saw to one of my slotcar tables is going to be needed...check out that drop off! Whoooooooooah hold onto the railing man. 

Bob...this thing is INCREDIBLE...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

frickin awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is dam nice! :thumbsup: 

Love the dump site - hahahahaha


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hot dam!!! OMG what a beautiful creation!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Excellent crafting skills Yankee, and you dam lucky dog Bob!!! Drop off is right!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh, and from what I've heard Walt, Godzilla only has a mean temper when you take his green jelly beans!! :lol:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

So can we get Dam Tours? can we take as many Dam pictures as we like?



Dave


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, I can't believe you crapped all over my Dam...just kidding. 

I like the highway signs...looks good there. Can't wait to see it with Godzilla tearing through the high-tension wires.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The curve of the dam is super cool, but also the straight leading up to it must be very agreeable, right? Dam straight.

-OR- 

I love this hobby, but there is always a lot of dam crap you gotta work through to build a track as nice as yours.

Ok, they're not getting any better. I'm out!:jest:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow- Godzilla DOES go where ever he wants! At least he read the sign! That's awesome! (the dam that is).:thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

can we have a hot dam?hot dam!you lucky dog,zilla.glad it finally came,it's a beaut!can't wait to see some aerial shots!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for dam pictures, I've been patiently waiting!!! That thing is fantastic, very nice work Yankee!!! Looking good Bob...somebody needs to be potty trained...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I have Friday off!!!!!!!!!!! Time to cut and chop my slot table to get this thing slid into place. Luckily for me my table design is simple so, it won't be a problem...I hope. The kids will be at school and Ginger will be at work!!!!!!! Stay out of my Dam way...lol :hat:

yeah Yankee that was the big guy & not me. I smaked him on the nose with a newspaper but, he just shot flames at me and laughed. 

Will take more dam pictures after a massive basement clean up and table cutting gets done. I should have cleaned the basement up a long time ago...aaaaaaaaaaah! Lots of stuff needs to get moved off the dam slotcar tables and from underneath the one that is getting cut up.

Bob... :lol: you guys are DAM funny :lol: ...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well after the pics we've seen of your basement,we wish we had your dam problems!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just a couple pics to keep you thirsty...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> well after the pics we've seen of your basement,we wish we had your dam problems!


I have no idea what you are talking about? 



















Well it is Friday!! I started clearing the tables last night ( dang things collect stuff all the time ) and have my Jig Saw ready to go. Just need to finsh the clean up first. Oh man 

Bob...I'm gonna need a big Slushy before this day is over...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about?
> 
> just referring to your collection,bob.you got some nice stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slowly but, Shirley things are getting moved around...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> bobhch said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you are talking about?
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chop, chop...*

Well the 8" table is now 5' long and will be going in the Furnace room as my new resin Casting table work area. First I need to move stuff out of that room and put the table in there....then move stuff back. 

The 3" section just got its legs removed and the top was put out of the way.










After this I will be figuring out the cut down on the DAM table. 

Bob...when will it be time to play?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Busy busy!!! Is it 3:00 yet?? Oh darn!!! Nothing like a couple little helpers...  There's always tomorrow... Yup... Keep at it Bob!! You'll get there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Hoover Dam is in and running now...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Busy busy!!! Is it 3:00 yet?? Oh darn!!! Nothing like a couple little helpers...  There's always tomorrow... Yup... Keep at it Bob!! You'll get there!! :thumbsup:


Three hours away from tomarrow and the Dam is in, my Slushy is all drank up and we had lots of fun running on our now larger layout. More room too with one of the 8 foot tables cut up and moved to the furnace/slot car resin and workshop room now.










Godzilla was a big help and as you can see he is as excited about this as I am....Holy Cow!!





































I took 13 1/4" off of the legs of the 4' x 4' table as that was the measurment from the bottom of the track on the Dam to the base. It realy worked out nicely that the 4 leg peices that got cut off can now be used to support the track. How lucky is that?

This just got finished a little bit ago and we raced, raced and raced. WOW! A ho scale Hoover Dam in our own basement...Thanks Yankee!!:woohoo:

Bob...wish I had another Slushy right now...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Excellent!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiccccccccceeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! Time to fill in the blanks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob- This is looking great. I can't wait to see more progress. I can picture Godzilla on top of that dam fighting off some Mothra type creature.

That dam turn is going to be hairy at the end of the 20' straight.

Jim


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, Godzilla- Track Project Manager- I'll bet things get done ahead of schedule with him running the show! looking good man!:thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice!good to see las zillas comin along!(and i promise,no more dam jokes!)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*wait... Did you hear that?...*

It's the sound of one foot tapping. :devil:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Usualy Monday means WORK  but, not today!! Memorial Day Weekend baby!

I finished up (well now need to add some Bananas in the rear) my Monkees Mobile and took some time off to run it around the track. I ran & ran & ran & ran....it. Cranked up Metalica "Stone Cold Crazy" & "Enter Sandman" full blast downstairs and took this Band Van for a wild ride. Godzilla and King Kong rocked the house down also. They don't just make movies all the time yah know. Party!! :hat: 




























Doba thanks for the red trucker gal flag!










Still have lots of bodies painted up from last year that is getting worked on now. Maybee when they all get done some Landscape work can get done?



















Going back downstairs to finish up a Top Secret Kiwi build now. Crank it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Hope you are all Rocking out today too...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Glad she found a good home!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Comin along great Bob! Like the work areas too. 
Looks like Godzilla was able to shorten the cure rate of the concrete!
(watch the hot glue)

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Maybee when they all get done some Landscape work can get done?


What the _french_... toast??


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob, way to go the track is looking GOOD, Monkees Van & your work areas too!! Going to have to copy your idea of the lower secondary work area - maybe one of those roll out keyboard accessories! ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Don't worry be happy...*



XracerHO said:


> Bob, way to go the track is looking GOOD, Monkees Van & your work areas too!! Going to have to copy your idea of the lower secondary work area - maybe one of those roll out keyboard accessories! ..RL


RL,

It used to be our old Computer desk. I tell you what though. I need to put on a third level now almost. Things seem to creep onto my bench more than leave lately. Man I just need to get some stuff done and do some clean up on my bench area.

In the summer I enjoy doing some of my slot car paint detail in our garage on my paint bench area and watch the kids use sidewalk chalk and just play. Well things change pretty fast now that they are 6 1/2 and almost 8 years old. Dad can I go to blah, blahs house. Why do kids have to grow up.? One of these days it will be your going to be late for work or is your homework done? How did you do on your test. Yes you will take your brother to the Mall with you...go now!! LOL :lol:

Bob...One day at a time....just one day at a time...zilla


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

What an excellent and original idea; one of the best tracks just keeps getting better!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Peacefield said:


> What an excellent and original idea; one of the best tracks just keeps getting better!


Yankee made the Dam Peacefield and that I am VERY greatfull for. Thanks for the props but, I think ND and some others may be throwing darts at me soon if I let my track be considered one of the best....someday maybee?

I have totaly slacked on my track layout building. My airbrush and decals for custom slot car building have been calling to me and keeping me from my destiny...someday, someday...I will finish this...someday.

Many have tried to get me to sway to the trackside of the force but, the custom car side just keeps SUCKING me in...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...it's not my fault rolleyes...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Already started Phssssshting you have....*



bobhch said:


> Many have tried to get me to sway to the trackside of the force but, the custom car side just keeps SUCKING me in...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Once you start down the Dark Phssssshting Path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will... Use the Force you must....feel the Force flow... Yes... Good... Calm... Landscape, yes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Once you start down the Dark Phssssshting Path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will... Use the Force you must....feel the Force flow... Yes... Good... Calm... Landscape, yes.


"Hokey buildings and scenic traditions are no match for a good airbrush at your side." - Pan Solar


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> "Hokey buildings and scenic traditions are no match for a good airbrush at your side." - Pan Solar


now that's funny!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ralmao...*

Nuther and Rich,

You gus are craking me up you are....:lol:

Bob... Luke Landscaping is near....(Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah) I feel his presence...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Las Zillas Speedway will get done....someday!!*

Well I wanted to work on my layout...THEN...Yoda stopped by and wanted me to practice using the force...Look Yoda I did it NO HANDS!!










Godzilla put on his hardhat and went to work on "Las Zillas Speedway" without me.










It didn't take long though before he got distracted and started looking around at a Pink Floyd back cover poster on the wall. 










The walls started to CRACK from some kind of cosmic earth tremors and now we gotta fix that too.










Next Sunday Fletcher (our 6 year old) and I will be going to a nearby park for a Cub Scout boat race. This boat will have a sail for Fletcher to blow a straw into while it sits in one of two water filled gutters for a side by side race. FUN!!










Fletcher & I have been working on this boat together on and off for the past several weeks now. We glued, sanded, cleared sanded, painted & tommarow he puts the yellow smiley faces on the top of the deck like he wants. I let him pick out the colors and he painted the purple with my airbrush. Was trying for a straight line fade but, it ended up even cooler than that...way to go son.










You ask what this all has to do do with track building? It has more to do with why I am not working on the track. Our Daughter and Son just got done with Soccer (and soccer practice) & now are in T-ball & Softball. My Dad was in the Hospital last week and now is in a Home recovering & hopefully he will be going back to his nearby home soon. Lots of trips to the Hospital 1/2 and hour away from us and then to the home an hour away from us. I love you Dad so, get well soon. 

Oh and then I have this urge to build costom slot cars to break the Monotony. Have not been able to do much of that.

I do have a plan....it is to have several different builds on my layout going on at once. This way they can be rotated just like with my custom cars.

Bob...Hey life is good and enjoy your free time when you get it...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That minibike run on lichen????*

... In this one the Phssssting is strong. :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No rushing, Bob!!! I've figured out that the scenery stuff never gets completely done, and even when you think it's finished, there's always something else to do. What I would suggest, is take one day a week (or evening) and set it aside for scenery. Try to keep that schedule and before you know it, it'll really start taking shape. It would be helpful to make that night (or day) one that the kids don't have an out of house experience (like T ball). I'd be leery of having Godzilla working alone! He might hurt himself!!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> No rushing, Bob!!! I've figured out that the scenery stuff never gets completely done, and even when you think it's finished, there's always something else to do. What I would suggest, is take one day a week (or evening) and set it aside for scenery. Try to keep that schedule and before you know it, it'll really start taking shape. It would be helpful to make that night (or day) one that the kids don't have an out of house experience (like T ball). I'd be leery of having Godzilla working alone! He might hurt himself!!! :tongue:


You know this is a a good idea! 1 time slot a week set aside to work on the layout....I will try that. Thank you this might just be the ticket & will be fun. :thumbsup:

Bob...will show progress as it happens...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Now I am realy excited!!
> 
> I have been looking at all the great layouts of HobbyTalkers here on these pages. You have all pushed me to keep on chugging along.
> 
> ...


Well you can see how much time I spend on my layout compared to customizing little cars by the dates in my postings. Well am in the mood again so, after a Cornbeef & Monster Cheese sandwich on sliced sourdough bread, will head downstairs again to warm up the hot glue gun.

Got this done so far today. Will be putting more casted up rocks in the folage area and painting them up to match. 

Seeing this picture like this is a good way to figure out what needs to get moved around a bit. Some of the small rocks look like they are in rows and will change this a bit as I add the casted rocks in place.

This is the AREA 51 section of my layout...










I am the worlds biggest slacker...doh

Bob...maybe this time I will get more done...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pick a day Bob!! Concentrate on one area at a time, and try to work from the inside out. That way you're not rubbing up against stuff to get at the middle. That section you have done (well, almost done) looks fantastic!!! Rocks fall and roll, but if there's a gully across that section they will be basically in a line. Keep at it, dude!!! Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Frickin awesome dude!!! looks soooooo real! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These rocks are looking great Bob!. Lookin REAL.
I guess your gonna need a hard hat and steel toed shoes to race here?

You rock man. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since it takes me forever to get anything finished, I'm gonna build you the coolest slot car you've ever seen Bob. It will be the PERFECT car for your track!!!!!!. But you ain't getting it until at least 1/2 of your scenery is done. I figure at my current rate of productivity, and your rate at doing scenery, we should both hit this magical point in time around Sept 15th, 2013... Whew.. I got time!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work Bob!

Very inspiring.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Great work Bob!
> 
> Very inspiring.


Bill earlier today I was thinking of that space ship you sent me back when.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I think it will look great sticking out of a rock wall in area 51 with that alien and blinking lights.



slotcarman12078 said:


> Since it takes me forever to get anything finished, I'm gonna build you the coolest slot car you've ever seen Bob. It will be the PERFECT car for your track!!!!!!. But you ain't getting it until at least 1/2 of your scenery is done. I figure at my current rate of productivity, and your rate at doing scenery, we should both hit this magical point in time around Sept 15th, 2013... Whew.. I got time!! :lol:


Well what if I just take up a bunch of track and make it half done now? :lol:



NTxSlotCars said:


> These rocks are looking great Bob!. Lookin REAL.
> I guess your gonna need a hard hat and steel toed shoes to race here?
> 
> You rock man. :thumbsup:


What I realy need is more time. I got alot of fun ideas from all of you in Chat and plan on using them...Yeah!



WesJY said:


> Frickin awesome dude!!! looks soooooo real! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes



Oooooh it is real. A real chalenge for me to stay focused on landscape in my free time instead of my first love of customizing cars.
I am doing this though as it will be a blast for the kids and I to race on. Ginger won't even know it is done when it is finished. LOL...No realy

Bob...all my inspiration comes from you guys...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Little Phsssssssh'er That Could...*

We think he can, we think he can, we think he can...lol  ... Nice work Bob :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This takes a while to do...*

Well a little birdy (Ginger) told my Nephew that I was going to get some more White & Yellow paint pens to finish out my track lanes.

We exchanged gifts last night with Gingers family so, NOT beeing such a slacker on my layout work now eeeeeh? 

Godzilla realy likes these Sharpie paint pens...they work Great!










Learned this plastistruck piece in the slot, mark your line trick, right here on HT....thanks who ever tipped me off on this way back when.










Instead of putting the cap back on all the time I just tapped the tip on this Hobby Stock foam pieces.

This gave a good steady flow of paint. I'm letting these stripes dry now and will go back with the other set of new paint pens for a final CRISP lane line pass.










You didn't think I was going to show you the spots that got messed up did you? lol :freak:










Well after one more line pass I will be happy that all my track is done now. 

Godzilla & me are now both official members of the Las Vegas "Dept. of Roads" now.

Nuther Dave don't worry about asking me about my gaurdrail as I needed to be reminded of it again.

Now you have me thinking about what to do for gaurdrail and cork in the corners? 

At this stage in my layout build it is a good time to think about this. 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I have an idea (lightbulb going off).  

Bob...see a slot car build from all of this (maybee two?)...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great Bob!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa! Those lane colors look like they were factory-applied!! Super professional job. I've heard good stuff about paint pens in general, but are these Sharpie's something kinda new?

Sweet!

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good there Bob... I can color inside the lines... Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You getting close to 25% done yet? :lol::wave::hat::tongue::jest:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Say Bob... what exactly are you going to do for the turns??  Maybe we should discuss it at some point? :hat:

Odd.... Seems like I've been here before for some reason.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow...looks great Bob!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Whoa! Those lane colors look like they were factory-applied!! Super professional job. I've heard good stuff about paint pens in general, but are these Sharpie's something kinda new?
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Rolls


Rolls,

I goofed up in a few spots with my stripes but, who wants to be perfect anyways?

Have never seen Sharpie paint pens before so, they must be new. I got them as a gift and they did a great job. 

These Sharpies put the paint lines down a little thicker than my last paint pens which, helped hide a few mistakes from my last paint sesion back when.

Bob...Dept. of Roads in Las Vegas...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Still needs lots of work...*



tjd241 said:


> Say Bob... what exactly are you going to do for the turns??  Maybe we should discuss it at some point? :hat:
> 
> Odd.... Seems like I've been here before for some reason.


If you look in the second and fith picture ND!! Cut some cork corners and painted them gray. Showed our 7 year old Fletcher how to take a t-jet and slide it. "Hey Dad did you see that?"...then me, "Watch this"

Glad you mentioned this cork corner thing as this was the time for me to start putting it in place. The part in the Area 51 mountain range will get silver painted gaurdrail.

Just put up the gaurdrail on the part of the track you can't see in the picture and need to get the rest put on the part of the track you can see in the last picture. 

I remember something about letting your gaurdrail get curve formed before painting it as not to stress the paint. See I do listen sometimes.























































Used some Semi Flat black spray paint for the blacktop and then sanded it lightly with some fine grit sandpaper after it dried to, give it a non gloss & used look. 

Now going to finish the landscape around the shop, buckle down that roof that got lifted off during a Tornado on the 3 bay building, add some palm trees and other stuff to make this as detailed as possible.

Just got done using the plaster cloth on the the Zilla Was Here area a few weeks ago. 

Slotcarman I am taking your advice & working on my layout at least once a week. 

Our son has been spending some time away from his DSI vidieo game even and the new Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei to race with me! 

Need to mess around with my new art program to make some signs for the new Bob...zilla Auto Body shop.

Bob...need to mold some Cactus too...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SOOOO COOOL!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

All kinds of progress!! It really looks great and I'm glad to hear it slides great, too! '69 Judge in the barn is a recurring dream of mine... Nice touch Dr. Zilla!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo::woohooROGRESS!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:

Sweet Bob!!! I better start ordering some pieces parts and get busy on your contraption thingy I'm making you... Oh man, I thought you were slacking on the scenery and I had months!! :freak:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yahtzee ! :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Great work Bob. How did you do the parking lots? They look awesome.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Great work Bob. How did you do the parking lots? They look awesome.


Thanks Everyone. 

Afx Too,

First I took a black Sharpie and drew a parking lot with the buildings in place to get an idea of how it needed to be.

Then I took some Semi flat black spray can paint and sprayed away...I took up my buildings first. lol  just mask off any track you don't want black overspray on FIRST!! The paint dried pretty quick as it is a flat type of paint. Then I took a small peice of fine sandpaper and scuffed it up to bring down the little bit of gloss it still had down.

I used Sculptamold to bring the landscape to be even with my track & then brush painted with landscape green from the hobby store & will be adding more detail to it soon.

If you go to the first page on this thread and then Post #10 you will see pictures of more Sculptamold builds on my layout and what the stuff looks like.

Sculptamold just mixes with water and is lumpy by nature. You can smooth it out a bit if you want to keep the lumps NOT SO LUMPY. It dries pretty quick and can be painted shortly after appling it. 1/2 an Hour or so afterwards...

I cut some cork corners out and Hot Glued them in place. Then used Sculptamold around them.

On the rock area I sprayed the landscape glue from the hobby store on that area first, then put down some rocks (in a bag from hobby store) and then sprayed more liquid glue, more rocks..etc, etc...untill it looked good.











I had lots of paper towels to wipe up paint and Sculptamold. Try to keep one hand clean for quick wipe ups with fingers when appling Sculptamold. One hand is going to get real messy. Just put on a little at a time and work it into place.

Bob...Hope this helped...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Track is lookin really good Bob!!! :thumbsup:

Good to see Zilla helping out with the arts & crafts.
Next thing you know, he'll be teaching class...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

"go Go Godzilla"!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*pointer, Japan map, Godzilla and students...ahahahhahahahahahahah*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Track is lookin really good Bob!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good to see Zilla helping out with the arts & crafts.
> Next thing you know, he'll be teaching class...


Oooooooooooh you have a very nice lot of Monsters NTx...

Ahahahhhahhahahah,hahhahahahaha,hhahahahahaha...hahahhahaha...hahaahahha :lol::jest::lol:

Bob...RALMAO ( gReAt pIcTuRe)...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Made me laugh out loud, too. Great one, Rich. And perfect for BZ's awesome track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Aaaaaaaaaahahahaha :thumbsup:

"Good Morning Mr. Godzillaaaaaaaaa"

lmfao :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very good Tex, very good!!! Is Sparky on the back row, didn't see him??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*nO MoRe OrAnGe..............yeah baby!!*

Nuther Dave had told me about some gray guard rail that was being made lately. I found it...Buds has it. $5.00 for 10 pieces. Figures as Buds has everything literally.

BEFORE








AFTER































































Orange guard rail...See yah later Alligator. 

Bob...Godzilla ripped one (guardrail that is)...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Much better without the orange...

Now I just need to get some more layout work done. Wheeew that wore me out...Break Time!! 



















Hello gray and goodbye orange...:wave:

Bz


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like, 9-million times better dude.

Gray guardrail FTW!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love this part of your track!!! I probably said this before, but I had to say it again!! For some reason I always see the coyote chasing the roadrunner through this section.. :lol: Grey looks great Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . For some reason I always see the coyote chasing the roadrunner through this section . . . :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Totally! :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The gray guardrails were a long time coming and now you can see why we've wanted them for so long. Racemasters/Tomy has really become a good listener since Steve stepped in to provide the customer focused leadership that makes the AFX brand the most recognized and admired one in the HO slot car hobby. Little things like more realistic looking guard rails make a big difference to us as HO slot car enthusiasts and masters of our own little slot car universes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I love this part of your track!!! I probably said this before, but I had to say it again!! For some reason I always see the coyote chasing the roadrunner through this section.. :lol: Grey looks great Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/quote]
> 
> slotcarman,
> 
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm thinkin' Bob.. I'm thinking!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

c,mon zilla the coyote strapped to a bottle rocket !!!! i,m all in man . this i gotta see. "i say son this here is a chicken"


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Free Bird Seed !*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

We got ourselves a PARTY!!! Love your plan drawing Nuther...hahahaha :thumbsup:

Hey joegri bottle rocket power.........................nice idea...Whosh baby! :woohoo:

slotcarman is thinking...look out everyone (this is how LIFE changing ideas happen :devil. 

:hat: hahahahaahhahahahaha:hat:

Bob... :lol: RALMAO :lol: ...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jeez nuther now i gotta clean my monitor and keyboard !!! looney toons always a good laugh


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Busy as heck on the homefront right now...*

Well it's time to tear our basement up now.  We have had a water and mold problem for a while and now we are going to have a Sump Pump installed.

All we have to do is tear up the old carpet, remove everything from the room, cut out 4 foot of drywall from the floor up along the back side of our basement, replace any studs that have mold. These studs are structurally non supporting that just hold the drywall in place.

Luckily there is a T.V. room that is not effected that we can jam most of the slot tables and stuff in the basement into. We did have to move a bunch of other stuff on the other end of the basement storage area to Gingers Parents garage...dang man.























































My good friend and Cub master of our Cub Scouts offered to help me cut the drywall out (needs to be done by the end of this August) and then drywall it back in. In return I am also helping him with a large project at their home. Gotta go...time to go shovel some more dirt...yep that is part of his project.

Bob...no place to race for a while...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWWW MANNN.. 

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

With King Kong & Godzilla & the rest of the creatures you have there, it seems like the perfect vehicles for this track would be the Fred Flintstone & Barney Rubble cars!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bummer Bob.. At least you'll have help. I hope you have some back left after shoveling... Dang..  

Better to be in a mold free environment, unless you're casting bodies.. Hope you get it all back together soon!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwwww jeez....sorry Bob.... Ginger, Fletcher-n-Bree. 

I'll be happy to put your cars in dry storage....no charge! :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Getting old means a new floor is exciting...I'm Pathetic LOL*

Well Free storage (and dry too) sounds like a great offer, nice mold joke scman (lol), missed out on my chance to order the Bruce Gavins Fred and Barney cars (argh).

Wes and the rest of you, don't feel bad for me as this story has a very happy ending. 
Can you say black and white checkered floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Yep that is what I had as a kid in our basement....it was basically my basement as my Mom and Dad just had lonely old me.
Being the only child does have Perks like not having to share and getting spoiled rotten. Yeah!!!

Bob...getting the floor of my dreams...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And the winner is..... Bob-Zilla!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Well Free storage (and dry too) sounds like a great offer, nice mold joke scman (lol), missed out on my chance to order the Bruce Gavins Fred and Barney cars (argh).
> 
> Wes and the rest of you, don't feel bad for me as this story has a very happy ending.
> Can you say black and white checkered floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:
> ...



Man i'm jelous!!!! It's gonna look sweet!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like a nice rebuild Bob! Nice collection of AFX track boxes! 
I have some on the wall in my garage. Of course, it's 140 in the garage.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is what the slot car room looks like now...torn down and ready to get put back together.










The red and blue walls are getting painted yellow. Change is good.



















It will be a bit before the basement gets finished so, I managed to put a couple of tables together for a temporary track in the smaller TV room. Hey I still have a cave to go to. 










My back is taking a rest today for a bit and will be working on my CBP for the first time in a long time...yeah build on baby!

Bob...oh give me a home, where the slot cars can roam and the deer and the antelope play...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yellow? You've been tapping into Hilltop's 55 gallon drum? ROTFLMAO!!!!!! :lol: 

Looking good there Bob...the builder... Zilla!! I woulda thunk you would paint the walls sky blue with a few fluffy clouds for the table's back drop..  Rest up and then get painting!!! Them floor tiles are getting restless!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> . . . Hey I still have a cave to go to.


 
Better than nothing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Better than nothing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes it is........



















Fletcher and I snapped this layout together real quick yesterday. It feels great to be able to race again. 

slotcarman,

There are no blue walls with little fluffy clouds happening here in Gretna, Nebraska. Actualy anything that looks like Landscaping is shaking in its tracks. I just don't have the patience or skills to pull it off.

Some rope light, crazy figures & lots of off the wall ideas will make up Las Zillas Speedway in the future. Buhahahhaahhhahaahhahahha 

Bob...can you say black table paint & modern track supports?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> There are no blue walls with little fluffy clouds happening here in Gretna, Nebraska. Actualy anything that looks like Landscaping is shaking in its tracks. I just don't have the patience or skills to pull it off.
> 
> Some rope light, crazy figures & lots of off the wall ideas will make up Las Zillas Speedway in the future. Buhahahhaahhhahaahhahahha
> 
> Bob...can you say black table paint & modern track supports?...zilla


 oh man....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Look Mommy, there is an airplane up in the sky...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> oh man....


slotcarman................uuuuuuh just kidding :devil:

Bob...the clouds are on backorder right now...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can we order some rain with that? Ship to Texas please, asap.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> A big Jasper Engines logo in red and black colors would look great on that yellow wall, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry RS but, these are not rain clouds. Hope you guys get wet soon.

RL I do have a can of red paint but, not for the Jasper idea. That is a good Idea though. Hmmmmmm a Jasper Powered slot room.




























Painting is not one of my favorite things to do. 

Bob...Getting it done one day at a time...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Painting isn't one of mine either, Bob. The kids wanted their own bedrooms, so about 3/4 of the house had to get rearranged, and my old cave had to get painted. I'm just now getting things sorted out in my new cave, and now my table is in the same room as well. I keep forgetting I moved, and try to flip the overhead light on, and the wall and the switch ain't there no more! :tongue: I'll adjust, but it's going to take time. Why don't you have an airbrush for painting the room?? Rolling is a major pain in the arse!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ppssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttt!!!
_I thought Bob loved painting?_


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ppssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttt!!!
> _I thought Bob loved painting?_


You got me NTx...hahahaha

I love painting tiny little cars in different colors with my airbrush. 

Psssssssssssssssssssssssht!!!!

Rolling it on a large area...not so much. :freak: 

Will be so worth it when it is all done....don't get in a hurry as it will be a while yet. 

Let's just say there will be some fun surprises along the way so, stay tuned. 

Bob...still have some drywall work to finish...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Last weekend Fletcher and I went camping with the Cub Scouts and had a blast.

Yesterday I went to LITTLE SOUIX SCOUT RANCH for BALOO training. Basicaly it takes one person with BALOO training to have a camp out. We have several in our Pack but, it is always a good idea to have a back-up of people in case something happens. Plus it was a fun day hanging out with other Scout leaders from Iowa and Nebraska. :thumbsup: 

Today we picked up the paint that we will need to finish off the basement. Just need to finish doing the 3rd sanding of this drywall we had to replace because of MOLD...eeeew. We have had our basement water proofed now with a Sump Pump hook up so....forward we go.














































Bob...gotta go my Mom just called (really)...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Well the basement is all painted now! (this is isn't a picture of the basement)
This is part of our workshop room in the basement that we share with our water heater, furnace and sprinkler system
I am going to drywall & paint this and then build a work bench for Fletcher on one wall & a table for casting on the other side.

We are now getting estimates on putting down the black and white floor tiles. 
We have decided to use Armstrong 16" x 16" tiles which are guaranteed for life.










Today a little slot track was set up so, Fletcher could run his Scooby Doo & Batman slotcars he just got for his birthday.










Everything is still jammed in a seperate room downstairs. Fletcher is small enough to squeeze his litte body under and around to get the workshop stuff out...Thanks little buddy! :thumbsup: Have been able to slide under stuff myself also now but, some stuff is just tucked away in hard to find places...aaaaaaaaaah!

It is going to be a huge relief to get this basement finished and the slotcar track tables back up.

Bob...floor will get put down sometime after Turkey Day...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, cool update and have fun getting everything to your liking. look forward to your cave being back in shape.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there BZ!! You'll get there!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks alpink and slotcarman for the "it will be O.K." notes.

Bob...breath in, breath out....aaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Alrighty then...*

Back at the bench and in good *hand*.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's time to get BUSY............yEAH bABy!!*

Have been busy working on my NEW 4 lane layout lately.

Learned here on HobbyTalk to use a short piece of Plastistruct in the slot to get some nice smooth lines. 

===========
===========











I am using Tree House Blue and Yellow paint pens I picked up from Hobby Lobby.

Sharpie doesn't make a Yellow paint pen anymore but, this turned out to be a good thing for me.

The Tree House brand paint pens had a light (baby blue) blue color I liked  better than the dark blue color Sharpie offers.










Both paint pen brands work a little different than each other.

The Sharpies from Office Max are pressure sensitive and you don't want to push down to much or you will get puddles of paint. A very light amount of pressure only.

The Tree House paint pens need to be pushed down all the way to get a nice stripe.

I recommend both of these paint pens as they have great paint flow characteristics.

With the Tree House pens I did have to clean them up with a rag and Acetone between uses to keep the mess factor down as paint likes to get more messy with these when you take the caps on and off.



















Here is the Castle from Yankees Castleburgh layout. Thanks for selling it to me Dude!! 

Yankee dropped it off at Gingers parents condo last time we were in Vegas. Tom is a super nice guy and alot of fun to talk to about slot cars with.

He gave me lots of ideas of how to incorporate this into our other2 lane Las Zillas Speedway layout. He knows landscaping for sure...Thank You Yankee!! 



















Bob...staying out of trouble in Gretna...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Things are getting done now...



















This 4' x 4' piece of 3/4" Plywood is going to get put in between these two 4' x 8' tables in just a moment with 2 x 4s and screws to hold them in place & keep the edges flush.

This isn't going to stay 4' x 4' long as my Jig Saw is all plugged in and ready to do some curvy cuttings to it. 










Have some gray Duct sealer from my work that is going to be used to repair any holes in the wood that were made from ripping up things.

This is going to be a 4 lane slot car layout with no landscaping. 

Our Las Zillas Speedway 2 lane layout will be put up also after the New 4 lane gets finished.

Will show some more pictures as the progress happens.


Bob...Still have a few more cards up my sleeve...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Great looking room, Bob :thumbsup:

I love the checkered floor :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

How can you not smile when you walk in that room?  I'm waiting, Bob... Any pix yet??? :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm going to need Godzillas help with this soon...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> How can you not smile when you walk in that room?  I'm waiting, Bob... Any pix yet??? :lol:


 Hey Joe you know me well as this green guy smiling is bald also. lol



















Just got done cutting and screwing this unpainted peice in place.

Hilltops curvy edged track was the inspiration for me trimming all my table corners round. 

Oooooooooh look at all this sawdust on the floor...

Bob...did someone say DRINK HOLDERS?...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am soooo jealous!! it looks sooooo cool!!! 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Bob. The room is looking great and the table also. Looks like Zilla and his friends will be up and running in no time. Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Is it soup yet?*

What about the men in bearskin hats, the monkey butlers, and the alien crash site????.... Where are *those* going?????


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am ready for the I-80 invitational early fall. By then all of the I-80 contructions should be compete and on the west side of Lincoln. That will leave a clean shot to Omaha from here. 

Table is looking good and I am sure that Zilla will be glad to be out of hidding.


Rob "it is looking Good"


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

P.S.

That Castle will look great in your new room.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> What about the men in bearskin hats, the monkey butlers, and the alien crash site????.... Where are *those* going?????


Have NO FEAR Nuther Dave as this is ONE of TWO track layouts that is going in our basement now.

There is plenty of room for a 2 lane Las Zillas Speedway in our basement still.
It will just be smaller (not to small though) and end up getting landscaped as well instead of just becoming to large of a project for me to tackle. :freak:

I called up Black Oxxpurple (Rob) on the phone yesterday and we had a very nice Chat.
He is building a track as well now and we only live about 25 minutes away from each other. 

With some other combined slot car friends we may just be able to pull a rabbit out of our hats for some fun races in the future! :hat:

Bob...back to the basement for some more Bob the Builder slot track construction time...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I am ready for the I-80 invitational early fall. By then all of the I-80 contructions should be compete and on the west side of Lincoln. That will leave a clean shot to Omaha from here.
> 
> Table is looking good and I am sure that Zilla will be glad to be out of hidding.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Looking forward to the I-80 invitational racing!! 

Bob...taking my Coke Zero downstairs right now to "GET ER DONE"...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good on that stripping Bob...you must have worked for the Highway Dept. at one time...zilla. Yea, like those rounded edges on the table, seems to make a continuous transformation, especially if you paint the inside walls a sky blue for a backdrop. Also better on the body, leg/hip area... You can always leave the sawdust on the floor for some boot scooting or 2 steping on Saturday nights... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Guys Happy Fat Tuesday!!

Doing some curve work. 

Can't wait to get this table painted but, I am taking my time and doing it right.














































We are celebrating Mardi Gras tonight in our Cub Scouts Den Meeting. 

The clean version...Not my idea....should be fun anyways! :hat:

Bob...( Aaaaaaaah Memories of New Orleans) I've got home made Mardi Gras videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...zilla


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bob you are a riot!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*After this all gets painted some Pine Wood is going to be needed...*

Started to roll on this base coat of white paint that will make the NEW color POP!




























Still have more work to do on the table.

Bob...I see a HTERS theme here someplace...zilla


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

EVERYTHING is lookin really good Bob...I'm using every color under the rising sun...zilla :wave:
B.Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A gallon of orange? Jeez Bob, how big a table are you painting? :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A gallon of orange? Jeez Bob, how big a table are you painting? :lol:


Yeah a gallon may be to much or is it? 

We have a Motto around these parts "Be Prepared" 

Bob...Hmmmmm what else can I paint Orange...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Bob...Hmmmmm what else can I paint Orange...zilla


Uh, I'm surprised the house is not Hooter's orange???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah ,really Bob.. paint the outside of the house orange from the windowsills down, and white above them. Maybe a Hooters sign mailbox out front too!! The "flag" can be a "wing"... :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Randy and Joe, 

Ginger says Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 










Might have to put some more white down on the new wood section?
Going to let this dry and see what it looks like.

Bob...Orange is next...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE!!!!! DO IT!!! ORANGE CHAIR! ORANGE TABLE!! ORANGE LAMP!! OOORAAANNGGGGEEEEEE!!!


Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe a nice Hooter's mural on the wall on the right,like a cruise night with slot cars in the parking lot. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That table looks awful familiar Bob...I buy Hooters orange paint by the gallon...zilla. Where have I seen that before...






no...





hmmmm..




Ah yes!! 










BINGO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, so you could paint it SOONER red then?

OU shouldn't have....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Naaaaa, stick with orange Bob...GO VOLS...zilla!!! Bob, try some of that Polycrylic throught the airbrush onto a slotbody, see how it works...may be another use for it??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE!!!!! DO IT!!! ORANGE CHAIR! ORANGE TABLE!! ORANGE LAMP!! OOORAAANNGGGGEEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> Wes


How about an Orange Hooters Koozies from all over the USA. 



Super Coupe said:


> Maybe a nice Hooter's mural on the wall on the right,like a cruise night with slot cars in the parking lot. :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


I have a 14' long ceiling to floor CLOUD mural going up soon.
That is a neat parking lot with slot cars cruise night idea. :thumbsup:

These showed up today from NCPHOBBIES.COM 












slotcarman12078 said:


> That table looks awful familiar Bob...I buy Hooters orange paint by the gallon...zilla. Where have I seen that before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahhahahhahahahahahahha GO BIG RED



Bob...you guys crack me up...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ahhhh, so you could paint it SOONER red then?
> 
> OU shouldn't have....


Beter dead than SOONER RED....HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

oH MAN....rich it does look like OU 




Hilltop Raceway said:


> Naaaaa, stick with orange Bob...GO VOLS...zilla!!! Bob, try some of that Polycrylic throught the airbrush onto a slotbody, see how it works...may be another use for it??? RM


Randy, 

I will have to try that clear Polycrylic through the airbrush onto a slotbody idea of yours. 

Bob...who are the Vols ...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE ORANGE!!!!! DO IT!!! ORANGE CHAIR! ORANGE TABLE!! ORANGE LAMP!! OOORAAANNGGGGEEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> Wes


I like collecting....Wes you "ORANGE" inspired me.




















My goal is to get Hooters Koozies from all of the 50 American States!

Hey do they have Hooters in Canada & Mexico???

Bob...Hungry for Wings in Nebraska...zilla


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The first coat of orange went down a little bit ago...























































I'm going to let the paint dry all day and give it a second coat tomorrow

One gallon is going to be just about right as I will have a little touch up paint left over after the second coat gets put down.

We are all going to go out pretty soon to find some more bar stools to put around the slot track table.

I'm going to make covers for the legs out of sheet metal at work. 

This table is not going to have any storage under it so, when you want extra bar stools out of the way you can just push them under the table.

Have some white garage door edging to put all the way around the top table edge to help keep any "SLOT JUMPERS" on the table.

Bob...trying to talk Ginger into going to HOOTERS today for some wings...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bob - It's looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

rbrunne1 said:


> Bob - It's looking great :thumbsup:


Thanks...it's been a blast so far to build this. 
Can't wait to finish this. I'm putting in some extra BRAIN POWER to add a few fun touches to this one.

Made some table leg covers at my work today and got them put on. 

Every leg is touching the floor for the sturdy factor. 
Made sure to keep the sheet metal covers a tad up from the bottom to keep the floor from getting scratched up.























































Still need to get that second coat of orange down. 
Fletcher and I have a Den Meeting tomorrow but, should still be able to get it done before we go...I hope.

Then a clear coat will go on next.
We are spending the night Saturday at the Children's Museum for our Monthly Pack Meeting. It's going to be a lot of fun!

Cub Scouts: It's only an hour a week...hahahahahahahaahahahaha :lol:

We spent almost 5 hours Sunday in a Committee meeting planing this years Pack Meeting dates and events. 
If I had any hair I would have pulled it all out...Aaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...let the fun Scouting stuff now begin (Wheeeew)...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH BABY!!!!!!!! ORAANNGGGEEE FREKKK!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice slotting stools, Bob!! Those look CL!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That slot cave is looking fabulous. Do you think you can get some "special" trophy presenters to come for your first race? If you don't ask, the answers no anyway! LoL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Bob!

What a fantastic vision. I've been lurking along and marveling at all the twists and turns. 

First class all the way!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice slotting stools, Bob!! Those look CL!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


To make it even better they were on SALE!! C:thumbsup::thumbsup:L!!!!

Nebraska Furniture Mart had only 3 of the white ones left which, worked out just fine.
Mine is the black one. 

Wasn't really thinking of this type of bar stool until we saw them at the furniture store. 
These will be perfect for kids as they are height adjustable.

Still going to need a R.F. old school style bar stool someday...oh yeah!

I had plans for a table like this a couple of years ago and bought a bunch of stuff (switches, rope light and some other electrical things) that has been sitting around for a moment just like this. 
Will need to pick up a few more items as I was just going to build a 2 lane back then...this is going to be a 4 lane...Yeah Baby!!

Still need to get the second coat of orange put on and then a coat of clear to seal the deal.

Bob...plymouth71 the "special" trophy presenter idea is a great Pipe Dream ( NO = going to stay married in Nebraska LOL )...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Wow Bob!
> 
> What a fantastic vision. I've been lurking along and marveling at all the twists and turns.
> 
> First class all the way!


Thanks Bill... you and anyone else on HT are invited to come over and race anytime. 
No Honda this does not mean you can camp out in our basement and live here...LOL :jest:

Call first: 867-5309

I just hope that Nuther Dave realizes that there is still going to be a "Las Zillas Speedway" with landscape & clouds on the wall. 
Still have everything for it and will put it up after this 4 lane gets finished.

This does need some vision of sorts. 
Everything that was in our basement is now going back into the basement but, in a different spot. Then there is the new stuff...anyone remember George Carlin's great bit on "STUFF". 

Bob...am digging this change...zilla


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

You know....you could paint the track orange too. Kind of a tribute to the Hot Wheels sets of our youth!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I just hope that Nuther Dave realizes that there is still going to be a "Las Zillas Speedway"


Shoot... No biggy Bob... When ya get to it... ya get to it. We all know it's gonna be killer. I just follow the program in utter fascination and root for the home team. :hat:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shadowracer said:


> You know....you could paint the track orange too. Kind of a tribute to the Hot Wheels sets of our youth!


Yeah, but all of his Hooters cars would disapear on the track!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Could be the first guy to have a "Hoot Wheels" track.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Shadowracer said:


> You know....you could paint the track orange too. Kind of a tribute to the Hot Wheels sets of our youth!


plymouth71 has a point about all my Hooters cars disappearing on an orange piece of track hahahahahahahaha :lol:

Well I am going to pick up an orange paint pen for a few SPECIAL pieces of track.

Bob...HOOTERS ZONE AHEAD ----->>>>>...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

To keep the cars from flying off onto the floor all of the time I stapled some short vinyl garage door seal strips to the table edge.

This does a pretty good job of keeping the cars on the table most of the time in Wipe Out mode.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

It's been a long time since we have been able to run slot cars downstairs.





































Fletcher took out time from his DS playing to run some slot cars for a bit today.

The track layout will change. Just started with a table outline of track to get the ball rolling.

Will hit these staples with a white paint pen soon.

Lots of track is going to need lane color paint. 

Going to try and make the inside lane now get some outside lane time when laying down more track.

Bob...Slot On...zilla


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

NEAT IDEA!!!!! The track is looking great!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

In my best Darth Vader voice :


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Those go karts looks cool on your track!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

You know...if someone woulda asked me about painting the track table orange before I saw it, I would have hated the idea. 

But looking this over...I like it a lot.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for following along and posting all your positive comments. 

Shadowracer I guess after seeing enough pictures of Orange Tub Tracks that image stayed in my head. 
Ooooops it just fell out right into our basement. 
If you haven't noticed there is a lot of color going on in the cave. 

Things are just getting started. Lots more to do. Lots of stuff to put back in the room and some stuff will not be going back. Just doing a little at a time to get it just right.



WesJY said:


> Those go karts looks cool on your track!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


It's a blast to turn our slot car track into a go-kart track with these bad boys! Fletcher & I love running these Karts you made for us. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It is going to be even better when more track gets laid down and things get going................zoom, zoom baby!

Bob...still more to come...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know you've been Uber Busy... but isn't it time for an update????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way overdue Bobbert!! Get busy!!  

Hey it works for Ginger... :tongue:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Scout Master Bob, has been a little busy building UBBER fast Scouting Floats. The Parade is tomorrow and then maybe we will see Bob Zilla.

I had to opportunity to visit with Bob this last Saturday and spend some GREAT quality time racing in Zilla-Land. What a treat. And we had some BBQ to boot! (yummy!)

Came home with a bunch of new slot goodies, Thank you Bob.

Looking forward to hosting a visit from Bob, to the BugEater Raceway this coming Sunday. Sure hope it cools off a little, so we can turn a lap or two.

Rob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Scout Master Bob, has been a little busy building UBBER fast Scouting Floats. The Parade is tomorrow and then maybe we will see Bob Zilla.
> 
> I had to opportunity to visit with Bob this last Saturday and spend some GREAT quality time racing in Zilla-Land. What a treat. And we had some BBQ to boot! (yummy!)
> 
> ...


Rob is right about being busy with the Scout Parade Float.

We built a 24 foot long Pine Wood Derby car for the kids to ride on.
We had buckets and buckets of COLD water for the kids to spray the crowd with and everyone was Laughing and having a Super Time!! 
We made lots of Memories Saturday during Gretna Days!

It was worth it...The kids had so much fun driving the float (we had 4 steering wheels hooked up) and soaking the crowd with water.

Just for Fun Sweet Brown link below.
Have been so busy lately & Ginger had this up on the Computer when I got home from Robs today...OMG this is funny...going to go get a cold pop...zilla

Hope this makes you all giggle. 






Last week was a blast racing with Rob over here!

Today Rob & I we went to BBQ in Lincoln Nebraska and then put some laps on Robs BugEater layout. Good Times for sure!!

Will take some pictures of the "NEW TRACK" and post them up in a bit.

Ooooooooooooh and in addition to my Orange table layout a Jim Silkenator ( AKA: Silky) and Bill Silkenator are bringing over a 3 lane 1/32 track!
They said I need to get a power supply and lap timing system.
It has been fun racing with them and the rest of the slot gang they hang out with. Very grateful for them to let me in!! 

Silky is a track builder and has built home and Commercial tracks all over the USA. I got to see the shop were they build their tracks...COOL! 

Bob...Ain't Nobody Got Time for That...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pictures of the new track!!*

While at Robs in Lincoln I picked up this track from him. 

Thanks Man this is going to be a fun set up to just run 1/43 custom cars on.
I have some re-pop Zinger cars that are begging to be modified to fit 1/43 slot cars and casted. 
This Winter Baby...Yeah!!!!!

The track will get moved and set up on a board or door with more straight track. 

Hobby Lobby look out because, here I come with my 40% off coupons for track.




























One of my new racing buds made these controller holders for our 4 lane TOMY Track. All I need to do is cut away a swath to slip the controllers in, paint them up to match the lane color and attatch them to the slot table.  Thanks Brandon.










There won't be alot more activity here for a while as I am going to start pumping up for our Cub Scout Popcorn sales. 

Assistant Cub master, Assistant Den Leader, Parade Float manager and now Popcorn Kernel...Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew. :freak:

The Pine Wood Derby was a blast and the kids had tons of fun. 
You can't ask for anything more....Mission Accomplished.

Bob...you are only a kid once...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We'll be here Bob... impatiently waiting..  Hey. ya gotta do what you gotta do. Now get popping Kernal Zilla!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything new Bob??? What's happening with the big track??


----------



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I contribute a godzilla, seriously, I am a godzilla collector, and I think you have a very cool and original idea..


----------

